# The beginnings of a new layout..



## MatroxD

I had thought long and hard since Micheal advised a few months back that, pretty much my little area was maxed out. I have been in hospital for a little while, and I, at some point had a vision. Nothing complex, but the next step. It required an upgrade in size and rethinking of how I run the layout. Also going to encompass some of the things that I have learned on my small layout. 

I am going to try to do some switches. I also going to still do N and HO.. I am doing it simply because I have a good deal of tinkering preformed on my N engines. Basically no other reason. I am finding myself enjoying the simplicity of my HO engines a bit more these days (simply because of the size and what they offer). So my switching is going to be based on the HO models(I may, at some point do a couple N switches, but I'm not sure at this point). I also believe that, I will only run an engine on each line, which I will only have 2 lines this time. I am going to consist my N engines I believe, or I will have a sitting "waiting zone" of sorts..

I cannot say it will be prototypical in any sort, simply because my realism skills imho aren't there. I would like to experiment with some weathering also. These are my goals of this expansion.

For now, I have broken the old layout all the way down, and have begun getting my track plan in order. It has to be simple for me, as I do not know how switches do, or do not affect the DCC circuit. I want to say I saw something about reversing, but I cannot remember. I will have to read on it. I am far enough away from it anyhow that I have time..

I, of course will update as things proceed. For now (today), I built my platform/table, stripped everything from the old platform (I didn't think it would be that difficult or time consuming), hung cleaned everything up, and actually pinned up the track on the layout (my concept plan), and traced it. Tomorrow's goal is to caulk the track to the foam, and honestly that's it, along with soldering the connections on the trackwork. But tomorrow's a new day and we will see how it goes..

But a decent little start..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaostrain

It looks like you have a very good start. I look forward to following you as you progress.


----------



## MatroxD

Thank you. I hope to have a good start. I'm up sanding the little left puget off the old tracks. Then I'm hoping to size up and get the real joiners on. Then, the main task for today is caulking the track to the foam. If I can get to it, with all the joining and soldering in of the feed wires. I have hope though..



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

I actually got things glued down, and all of the soldering of the joints completed. I need to run my feeds, and I think i'm going to actually, not necessarily start fresh with all the decoders (stationary), but because of all the wiring, I think I am going to.. Ah.. Lol.. I'm not sure as of yet. Lol..

But I got some shots of the finished results of the day. I had to put the trains on, just to get an image in my head of how things will look. I might do the same today with the few houses and buildings. I'm really considering a little industrial area around the switches. And yes, I did end up buying a switch for the N scale, just had to.. 

The goal for today, if possible, honestly is simple:mount the "power distribution and decoder " board (lol, yes, I'm calling and naming it that.. Sounds sooo technical). Which I need to hack from my "minds" estimate, at least 3"off, in order for it to fit under the table, making it basically another brace. I would also like to run at least to feeds to make sure that the trains actually run.. Lol.. But that may be for another day honestly(what always sounds easy, is never actually easy).. . But it would be nice.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Progress!

After getting the switch issue resolved, I moved on to new things. I started the task of ballasting. I decided to try mixing the medium I had with a bag of course, of another color for originality.. Didn't get far, but it's a start.

Also, we tried our hands at foam sculpting. We really only have one bill so far, but it was enough, too at least fuel my imagination to just break and cut some pieces off. The church hill is the result.

Going to try and keep things shorter, so I'm ending.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps

I had some concerns about access in the corner of the layout but since you were able to fit the church in there it looks like you solved it.


----------



## sid

yeeee another layout to watch grow. keep then coming along. looking wonderful


----------



## MatroxD

Gramps said:


> I had some concerns about access in the corner of the layout but since you were able to fit the church in there it looks like you solved it.


Yes, if I weren't a really big guy, I'd have those concerns also.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

sid said:


> yeeee another layout to watch grow. keep then coming along. looking wonderful


Thanks! I am going to, and have tried quite a few new things. It isn't going to be as fast of a build as the last one(as far as I can tell).. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Updates from last night. I finished the ballast (well I have one little spot on the N siding that I need to do) and moved to the ground work. Did a little foam sculpting, and built the overhang to my factory. I will hopefully this evening finish sanding the foam hills, and hopefully get them glued. That is my hope. And maybe finish the little ballast work. I honestly should be doing that first, but, I don't care for ballasting that much, and know it's something I just have to do. The only other thing with the track that needs to be done, is a little N bumper. That's one reason I haven't finished that piece of ballast yet.

But thats it for now









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockhill

Everything's coming along so nicely, MatroxD. Can't wait to see it when it's all done. And judging by your pace, that won't be too long from now either. Great stuff.


----------



## sid

looking good . im fallowing this one too. love to see everybody's layout in progress . gives me ideas Thanks for posting all the pics. looking good there.


----------



## MatroxD

Rockhill said:


> Everything's coming along so nicely, MatroxD. Can't wait to see it when it's all done. And judging by your pace, that won't be too long from now either. Great stuff.


Hi rock!

Thank you, I'm trying. It's different on this one, as there is much more space, and ideas I have in my head that I'd like to try. I was talking to the Mrs., and she was agreeing that so far, mechanically, this layout is ruining much smoother.

I will have my first factory completed today, and need to start the second. I'm trying to just get ideas and a vision, as I add more buildings and items. 

I am still up in the air as far as roads, as I would like to try some, but a bit intimidated to try them. But no city is complete without some kind of roads. Especially with having factories and hills. It always was weird to me on my last layout not having roads.. 

So it's going to take a while just to fully get the "vision" of it. And I'm thinking I cannot get a clear picture until I buy a few more houses, and then complete the second factory. I think if I have 4 to 5 houses, I would think it would fully come to me at that point. 

But thank you for the compliment and yes, please follow along with me. You all are my reason for trying new things. The fellow modelers inspired me to try this.. 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

sid said:


> looking good . im fallowing this one too. love to see everybody's layout in progress . gives me ideas Thanks for posting all the pics. looking good there.


Hi Sid!

Thank you for the follow.. It's very much an ever evolving process. Add I stated above, I still don't have the full picture. I have work to do on the two factories, and then, that ends well be completed as far as buildings. The buildings and hills /ground foundations, are sort of guiding me this time.

But thank you. I am going to post last night's pictures (taken this morning). I will probably post at least a few pictures of progress as, and every time, I work on things. I am able to visualize with photos, for some odd reason, much better with trains it seems..

Thank you for the follow and also the post.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Ok here is a small update. I just about finished with the first factory. I am going to get a good start on the second, and also install the N scale bumper I was able to pick up. Only thing with the bumper is it doesn't have a light on it, like the other 3,and I'd really like for it to have one. I'm hoping to find some or at least one red bulb (I could do led, but then, that wouldn't match, along with dealing with resistors).

Once I have the bumper installed, I will finish the Ballast on that last turnout. Then, all the ballast will be done.. And I can move onto other things.

So here are pics of the factory, along with the overall status of the layout right now..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Small update. Made a little progress. Got the factories done, with the exception of the decals. Also finished the ballast. We painted the land structures their base color, after sanding down the ones, that we actually, wished to sand. And lastly, I put down, just to see how it looks, a little ground cover. Ah.. Almost forgot Also added a N scale bumper that I had to solder a bulb into. I think that is all.. 

Up next, we need to finish the "town" end. I figure 2 to 3 more house kits should give a good idea. Hopefully I will only need a couple, as I don't want to load it so much that it looks cluttered. Then, roads.. There's still much to do as far as scenery and adding objects.. 

I'm laying low today, so I, hopefully can get back on it tomorrow or Saturday..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sid

looks good to me. i need one of them grain elevators . maybe one day hahahaha


----------



## MatroxD

sid said:


> looks good to me. i need one of them grain elevators . maybe one day hahahaha


Thanks sid.. Still working on it.. And lol, I need a cement factory myself.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Decided to go ahead and add some grass. I will be able to do the roads later. I'm sick of looking at the caulk cracks..

It is my first time ever using the shake scale ground cover, completely over the layout. I like it much better to say the least.. I may come back at some point with a darker green over some spots.. Not sure, as I really do like the look..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaostrain

It looks pretty good to me too.


----------



## MatroxD

Chaostrain said:


> It looks pretty good to me too.


Thanks much. It's been a little bit of a rough day. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Ok bed time.. But my progress for the day.. After all of this, I'm having the typical N scale glitches. Actually it was both tracks, but the hood worked out. But that N is giving me a headache..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic

The grass is a nice improvement.

Magic


----------



## MatroxD

Magic said:


> The grass is a nice improvement.
> 
> Magic


Yes it is.. But, it may actually be a problem as good as it looks. I used sprayed on scenic cement, and before that, a mixture of mod podge and white glue that I used for ballast. Neither of them seem to have actually "stuck" to the foam and I'm a bit worried honestly.. 


So I don't know what to do. It's the first real hiccup I have had thus far.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sid

i dont know what to tell ya about the stuff not sticking good. but i do like the way the whole thing is coming along. it looks wonderful to me. . is it not sticking just around the edges or is it all over.


----------



## MatroxD

sid said:


> i dont know what to tell ya about the stuff not sticking good. but i do like the way the whole thing is coming along. it looks wonderful to me. . is it not sticking just around the edges or is it all over.


Hey sid.. Thanks much! It's coming along.. Still a ton to do.. And now, I don't, with the non sticking, even know if I want to do roads(they probably won't stick either. 

And no, it's all over. I had a discussion with the wife and she said it's probably that green paint that I used over the foam.. But the ballast took just fine. But I eyedropper that, which basically drenched it(the ballast). I used a spray gun to shoot the grass though. I just don't know how I could do such a large area without spraying. I could tape off the track and do a hand spray and soak it maybe? 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola

MatroxD said:


> Hey sid.. Thanks much! It's coming along.. Still a ton to do.. And now, I don't, with the non sticking, even know if I want to do roads(they probably won't stick either.
> 
> And no, it's all over. I had a discussion with the wife and she said it's probably that green paint that I used over the foam.. But the ballast took just fine. But I eyedropper that, which basically drenched it(the ballast). I used a spray gun to shoot the grass though. I just don't know how I could do such a large area without spraying. I could tape off the track and do a hand spray and soak it maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have used a little spritzer bottle (like the type with PC screen cleaner) with very dilute white glue, a lot of alcohol (maybe 15 to 20%) and a couple drops of Dawn. The mixture has very little surface tension, seeps in, and cures invisibly. The spritzer bottle is very easy to control. Press slowly for a dribble and more aggressively for a mist.


----------



## MatroxD

Mnnnn.. Thanks Nikola.. I will have to try it. I usually use denatured alcohol (I have it for my other hobby stuff anyhow), but I'm going to try it. Any idea where I could find a spritzer bottle? I have the rest of the components.. But you said make it very dilute correct, as far as the glue? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

The grass does look great. You have a lot of real estate there to fill up! Much more to play with than your last layout.


----------



## MatroxD

MichaelE said:


> The grass does look great. You have a lot of real estate there to fill up! Much more to play with than your last layout.


Thanks Michael.. Yes, I love how it looks. Now, lol, just to get it solidly stuck.. 

Yes, it feels like a ton of space on one hand, and not being able to figure out what to do with it.. But I am just trying to let things come to me as I go along.


I actually feel satisfied with the progress, as fast as it has been. 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Did a bit of tidy work on the layout today. I decided to go ahead and do the fascia. Mainly so I will stop rubbing the grass off the edges. It still needs stain. I think I may try that tomorrow morning.

I also, got the bugs worked out for the N somewhat. I haven't tried the second locomotive as of yet, but I will tomorrow at some point.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

I think I found a good bottle.. Just in case anyone needs to know.. Lol. A simple bottle of spray rubbing alcohol seemed to spray much better and as Nikola said, it's pretty adjustable. I was able to concentrate my spray pretty good. I may eyedropper areas that are close together. But im waiting to see if the mixture works. I am really, really hoping it does. And I'm thinking and going with the alcohol, that it dries pretty fast..

I also did as Nikola mentioned and diluted pretty heavily. I filled about the bottom inch with alcohol, put the majority water, and only about the top third with glue and mod podge mixture that I had left(about 1/4 a bottle of cheap white glue, 1/4 small bottle of mod podge, and the rest water) in the little purple spray bottle. I'm not exacting on the second/main mixture honestly. I just know it's very concentrated.


Keep your fingers crossed folks! 🤞🏿🤞🏿🤞🏿🤞🏿









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sid

I like the fascia. looks good. whats with the purple lighting ?


----------



## MatroxD

sid said:


> I like the fascia. looks good. whats with the purple lighting ?


Thanks much! I think it wore me out (building that).. But thanks much..

And the purple light is actually the light for our mini rose and jade plants.  We enjoy doing indoor gardening also.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Completed the surface turf re glue. It worked extremely well. But the side effect was, that I'm burned out. I forgot that I was just a hospital patient, and that I really need to not overdo things. I had a pretty scary dizzy spell, which, prompted my decision to lay low today..

But yes, it's done and looks great to me.

I don't plan on working on it today at all, as to get some of my energy back.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sid

take your time slow down. no need to go back to hospital. haha it will be done when ,,,(well there never really done ) hahahahahah


----------



## MatroxD

sid said:


> take your time slow down. no need to go back to hospital. haha it will be done when ,,,(well there never really done ) hahahahahah


Yes, I did. I haven't touched it today, besides just letting them run.. No construction.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Thinking about picking up some play sand too create my dirt roads.. Just thinking too myself how I could basically make it stay in a defined area 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk

Isn't sand like big rocks in in HO? Look at some dry grout mix (with out sand), its a little finer and probably come in dirt color. Other than scenic type cement, not sure what you could use to keep it from migrating!


----------



## MatroxD

Lemonhawk said:


> Isn't sand like big rocks in in HO? Look at some dry grout mix (with out sand), its a little finer and probably come in dirt color. Other than scenic type cement, not sure what you could use to keep it from migrating!


Is it? I was wondering that myself honestly. I will try the grout. And honestly, I didn't want to lug a 50lb bag of sand around.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola

It is looking terrific! Well done!

Here's an idea - run a silver Sharpie along the tops of the plastic switch frogs and guide rails.

I am glad that the uber-dilute potion worked for you. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

Nikola said:


> It is looking terrific! Well done!
> 
> Here's an idea - run a silver Sharpie along the tops of the plastic switch frogs and guide rails.
> 
> I am glad that the uber-dilute potion worked for you. :smilie_daumenpos:


Ah ok, good idea.. I will grab one (I don't believe I have a silver one). You said the guide rails? The ones that are in the center of the switch, and come to a point?

And thank you.. I'm working slowly on it now. Trying to think through roads and how to create dirt ones without disturbing too much.. I was thinking about the play sand, but as lemon stated, the granules might be a bit too big.. And may look weird.

And yes, it worked fantastic! I still have a little solution left, so if I need to do anything else, along with the roads.. But thank you tremendously, as I had no idea and was quite frustrated when I saw that it did not stick. 

The other thing now, I am trying to visualize light location. And as crazy as it sounds, I'm considering incorporating the just light it system into the layout, versus the decoders for new lights. I have a hobby lobby near me, and it's always 40% off. So I could do things, a couple lights at a time, in addition to those that I have. I'm trying to simplify some things honestly.. I'm not quite sure yet, but tossing it around pretty heavily..

I will take a few pictures tomorrow as I'm beat tonight.. Thank you everyone for responding and checking out my layout. And all the assistance and suggestions, you all have ever given to this newbie to the hobby.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola

MatroxD said:


> Ah ok, good idea.. I will grab one (I don't believe I have a silver one). You said the guide rails? The ones that are in the center of the switch, and come to a point?
> 
> And thank you.. I'm working slowly on it now. Trying to think through roads and how to create dirt ones without disturbing too much.. I was thinking about the play sand, but as lemon stated, the granules might be a bit too big.. And may look weird.
> 
> And yes, it worked fantastic! I still have a little solution left, so if I need to do anything else, along with the roads.. But thank you tremendously, as I had no idea and was quite frustrated when I saw that it did not stick.
> 
> The other thing now, I am trying to visualize light location. And as crazy as it sounds, I'm considering incorporating the just light it system into the layout, versus the decoders for new lights. I have a hobby lobby near me, and it's always 40% off. So I could do things, a couple lights at a time, in addition to those that I have. I'm trying to simplify some things honestly.. I'm not quite sure yet, but tossing it around pretty heavily..
> 
> I will take a few pictures tomorrow as I'm beat tonight.. Thank you everyone for responding and checking out my layout. And all the assistance and suggestions, you all have ever given to this newbie to the hobby..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So happy to help! Not that I am any kind of expert compared to the real pros who hang out here!

Yes, the black plastic inner rails and the switch frog (where the rails cross). Keep the sides black but color the tops silver with the Sharpie. The Sharpie is easy to control and it will look good.

I love the idea of adding lights. I would love to add them to my own layout as well, if I can figure a way to work them in.

For the roads, I have found a trick. Mix joint compoinf=d (spackle) with some brown latex paint. I used Swiss Brown from Behr at Home DEpot - I bought a sample jar, which was quite inexpensive.

Mix a consistency that is fairly liquid. The brown paint adds color and also thins the spackle. But the spackle has a fine texture, like very very fine sand.

Make it thin enough it is thicker than paint but liquidy. Glop it on, shape as desired, and let it dry. As it begins to dry you can shape it more.

When it cures it will appear sandy but really fine. In other words, just a good amount of texture. 

If you want, you can then dust on scale soil and affix with your dilute spray or Aqua Net hair spray.

It worked for me - by accident as who knew - maybe it can work for you as well.


----------



## VegasN

This is all looking great! I see the town booming soon.....


----------



## MatroxD

Nikola said:


> So happy to help! Not that I am any kind of expert compared to the real pros who hang out here!
> 
> Yes, the black plastic inner rails and the switch frog (where the rails cross). Keep the sides black but color the tops silver with the Sharpie. The Sharpie is easy to control and it will look good.
> 
> I love the idea of adding lights. I would love to add them to my own layout as well, if I can figure a way to work them in.
> 
> For the roads, I have found a trick. Mix joint compoinf=d (spackle) with some brown latex paint. I used Swiss Brown from Behr at Home DEpot - I bought a sample jar, which was quite inexpensive.
> 
> Mix a consistency that is fairly liquid. The brown paint adds color and also thins the spackle. But the spackle has a fine texture, like very very fine sand.
> 
> Make it thin enough it is thicker than paint but liquidy. Glop it on, shape as desired, and let it dry. As it begins to dry you can shape it more.
> 
> When it cures it will appear sandy but really fine. In other words, just a good amount of texture.
> 
> If you want, you can then dust on scale soil and affix with your dilute spray or Aqua Net hair spray.
> 
> It worked for me - by accident as who knew - maybe it can work for you as well.


I think I am going to and want to try the grout in the picture attached. With it being colored, I shouldn't have to mix paint, I'm hoping. Then, I'll just have to hopefully, mask the area I want and then, wet it down with the solution.. What do you think?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola

MatroxD said:


> I think I am going to and want to try the grout in the picture attached. With it being colored, I shouldn't have to mix paint, I'm hoping. Then, I'll just have to hopefully, mask the area I want and then, wet it down with the solution.. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have never tried it, but it should work. Many have already said it does.


What can possibly go wrong?

(Just kidding!)


----------



## MatroxD

Nikola said:


> I have never tried it, but it should work. Many have already said it does.
> 
> 
> What can possibly go wrong?
> 
> (Just kidding!)


Lol, it can be too thick.. Lmao.. I was about to punch myself in the face at one point.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Well.. I attempted to make roads. I did learn something,and as I went on, they got better. I don't know how I will fix the factory section. Or even if I will try honestly.. As it was a first attempt,and it could have been very much worse.. But here are some pics of the progress and jacked up roads.. Lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

What a difference a day makes. Looking good.


----------



## MatroxD

MichaelE said:


> What a difference a day makes. Looking good.


Thanks Michael! I appreciate it.. 

My wife told me it looks great and I'm too hard on myself. She also gave me the clever idea, of the high spots, just to sand them with a fingernail file. And then she said I would probably be satisfied. My dissatisfaction comes from the thicker spots that fit my tastes look terrible compared to the low part.. 

The next thing is to, after getting the road right (which will probably take a couple days to dry), I think we are going to begin the trees and bushes.. Bring a little more life to the layout. I think I need to do that and some telephone pools before I do the lighting.. 

So many stages that I don't think it will ever be completed honestly.. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

I don't think the roads look that bad. I would just put some more landscaping things along some of the edges and it will look just fine.


----------



## MatroxD

VegasN said:


> I don't think the roads look that bad. I would just put some more landscaping things along some of the edges and it will look just fine.


Hi Vegas.. And thank you..

What types of things would you suggest? I'm still pretty green on the landscaping aspect. We still have the trees and lights to put down, but I think I need more. Just not sure exactly what.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sid

a big pond or lake in the middle would sure look good , with trees around the whole lake/pond hahahahaha with the roads the way they are. . i like the whole thing looks great.


----------



## MatroxD

sid said:


> a big pond or lake in the middle would sure look good , with trees around the whole lake/pond hahahahaha with the roads the way they are. . i like the whole thing looks great.


That is a good idea, and would look cool, but I don't think I have the skill to dig out the foam without destroying something honestly.. That and the wife wants to do a park or something. She's tossing around ideas of what to add in there.. But that would look awesome if I really knew what I was doing.. 

And thanks for the compliment. It is growing on me the more people basically say it looks decent. I would still like to sand down some of it, too thin some spots.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sid

you could buid a park with a pond . you can use a piece of plexy or something like that for the water so you dont need to dig in to nuttin. saw that some place. i like the park idea too . maybe a park with children playing on swings ect some benches with people all around. Maybe a round or octagon thing in the middle for people to get out of the sun or have bbqs ect


----------



## MatroxD

sid said:


> you could buid a park with a pond . you can use a piece of plexy or something like that for the water so you dont need to dig in to nuttin. saw that some place. i like the park idea too . maybe a park with children playing on swings ect some benches with people all around. Maybe a round or octagon thing in the middle for people to get out of the sun or have bbqs ect


Hey dude! If you could find a link to a tutorial on how to build a pond with plexy, that would be cool to try. Even if I had to build a diorama first to test it.

And yes, the park with children and people flying kites and on swings, etc is what she's speaking of. She hasn't really come up with anything solid as of yet. I still have to finish building that last blue office building(it's actually a gas and supply depot.. See the attached) and it's associated piping, and support shacks and tanks.. 

I placed the two tanks, with the pipes, so it looks like the pipes are running into the ground. At the other corner, I'm going to have the pipes come up out of the ground, as if the tanks are in the industrial area, while the supply store, supplies the gas to the little town. So I have to still build the things like the pipes and pumping station, the other, smaller propane tanks and bottles, and then, the hang over, that the diesel locos can be fed from. All of these things I have to build (I think it's 5 or 6 things), are going to be at the main building, coming out of the ground. I think that is my last building I am going to do.

I still need to do telephone poles, trees, bushes and then lights. I kind of want to get started on the trees, so I can see if we need more, and also where to place them.. Along with this will help determine where the lights will go(i believe once again) . Which that is a job in and of itself, as I have to, I believe replace my RR crossing signal (the wires got messed up in taking the old layout from its platform). I think I still have 2 or 3 decoders, so I could simply wire more lights(for the additional houses and buildings) into those. It's just whether or not I want to do the same led lights and decoders.. Lol. I have the decoder numbers written in my powercab book, but I cannot remember which good to which.. Lol.. Typical of me.

Then, there is additional turf like little shrubs, and clump bushes, etc. I wouldn't mind some static grass, in some spots, as I like the look, but I don't know exactly how those applicators work. I will have to investigate. And lastly, I really, really want to try some of the walthers servo operated switch machines. Those just look awesome to me(I am liking the walthers products a ton right now). And then, there are cars and figures, which in this layout, I, will of course need many, many more. 

So there is still tons of things to work on and think about.. And it's difficult to decide what to do first and where to begin..

Long post I know, but lots of things and thoughts..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy

sid said:


> a big pond or lake in the middle would sure look good , with trees around the whole lake/pond


I think this is a great idea!


----------



## Nikola

MatroxD said:


> Thanks Michael! I appreciate it..
> 
> My wife told me it looks great and I'm too hard on myself. She also gave me the clever idea, of the high spots, just to sand them with a fingernail file. And then she said I would probably be satisfied. My dissatisfaction comes from the thicker spots that fit my tastes look terrible compared to the low part..
> 
> The next thing is to, after getting the road right (which will probably take a couple days to dry), I think we are going to begin the trees and bushes.. Bring a little more life to the layout. I think I need to do that and some telephone pools before I do the lighting..
> 
> So many stages that I don't think it will ever be completed honestly..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Real roads are not billiard-table flat. They have dips and whoop-dee-doos. A little really dry brushing here and there with a couple of darker shades for shadows, drips and repairs: at most! I think the roads look mint as is. They vary in width, just like real life. You did a really good job.

Also remember that no one is going to be inspecting your layout from 2 inches away. Stand back - that is what matters - how does it look from where you actually look at it?


----------



## Nikola

MatroxD said:


> I placed the two tanks, with the pipes, so it looks like the pipes are running into the ground. At the other corner, I'm going to have the pipes come up out of the ground, as if the tanks are in the industrial area, while the supply store, supplies the gas to the little town. So I have to still build the things like the pipes and pumping station, the other, smaller propane tanks and bottles, and then, the hang over, that the diesel locos can be fed from. All of these things I have to build (I think it's 5 or 6 things), are going to be at the main building, coming out of the ground. I think that is my last building I am going to do.


That looks fantastic. Little things - like the gas cylinders leaning at different angles - are so realistic. You are doing great work.

The combination of 'relaxing' (park/pond) and 'industrial' areas on the same layout is awesome. Plenty of eye interest.


----------



## sid

couple links for how toos ponds ect. just google it there are a bunch.

https://www.thesprucecrafts.com/use-sheet-plastic-for-realistic-water-2365975
#2 http://modelrailwaylayoutsplans.com/lake-for-a-model-layout/
#3 https://www.bigindoortrains.com/primer/easy_lakes_n_rivers/lakes_n_rivers.htm


----------



## MatroxD

Stumpy said:


> I think this is a great idea!


I let her loose with the trees today and I'll post below what she came up with.. Thank you though for support! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Nikola said:


> Real roads are not billiard-table flat. They have dips and whoop-dee-doos. A little really dry brushing here and there with a couple of darker shades for shadows, drips and repairs: at most! I think the roads look mint as is. They vary in width, just like real life. You did a really good job.
> 
> Also remember that no one is going to be inspecting your layout from 2 inches away. Stand back - that is what matters - how does it look from where you actually look at it?


Hey dude! Thank you, it means a ton. From a distance they look good, just a few extremely high spots, like in front of the factory. I want to kind of fill that front in and transition it a bit. 

.. And yes, I will try the dry brushing. I want to try some weathering also on some buildings. Like the factory to start.

But she let loose on the trees and rocks this morning. I'll post some pics.. 


And the combo of industry and relax was her idea.. Lol. We said, like the last, that we wanted to do sort of a rural industry small town (the industry is supported by the manpower of the town.. She did good with the trees and little clumps of foliage. I'm very happy with her skills with that, as I don't have that vision.. 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Thanks sid. I'll check them out and see where I can incorporate with what she's done today..


sid said:


> couple links for how toos ponds ect. just google it there are a bunch.
> 
> https://www.thesprucecrafts.com/use-sheet-plastic-for-realistic-water-2365975
> #2 http://modelrailwaylayoutsplans.com/lake-for-a-model-layout/
> #3 https://www.bigindoortrains.com/primer/easy_lakes_n_rivers/lakes_n_rivers.htm


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Ok folks.. I let the wife loose with her tree, brush and plants skills. Below are the results. She said for the center, she wants to create sort of a tree based activity area, with people camping, flying kites and the like..

In letting everything dry for the day and may start with electrical as far as lights and lamp posts tomorrow. Not sure just yet.

But thanks for the support everyone and ideas.. They are, and we're all excellent..

But here are the progress pics for the day..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola

Looking good. I can't wait to see it lit up.


----------



## MatroxD

Nikola said:


> Looking good. I can't wait to see it lit up.


Thanks much. That part may be a little bit. I have a few other things I need to do to it first.. And.. I need to solidify in my mind which way I want to go.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola

MatroxD said:


> Thanks much. That part may be a little bit. I have a few other things I need to do to it first.. And.. I need to solidify in my mind which way I want to go..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Understood.

I can see a bunch of tiny point lights on the refinery, as seen when driving the Joisey Toinpike at night.


----------



## MatroxD

Nikola said:


> Understood.
> 
> I can see a bunch of tiny point lights on the refinery, as seen when driving the Joisey Toinpike at night.


Hi..

Yes, I actually installed 5 street lights today. It looks really good, but I was on ebay also and saw a few new ones I'd really like to try. Especially for the houses and buildings(in particular like you said, the factory).. But it's going OK. Just taking my time.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

MatroxD said:


> Hi Vegas.. And thank you..
> 
> What types of things would you suggest? I'm still pretty green on the landscaping aspect. We still have the trees and lights to put down, but I think I need more. Just not sure exactly what..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Put some bushes, and other smaller vegetation on some of the rougher edges of the roads, some dry bushes, dead fall.....dirt piles......just little things you see along the edges of small town rural roads. It will really make the road pop.


----------



## MatroxD

VegasN said:


> Put some bushes, and other smaller vegetation on some of the rougher edges of the roads, some dry bushes, dead fall.....dirt piles......just little things you see along the edges of small town rural roads. It will really make the road pop.


Nice suggestions.. Thank you much! I will do so.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

MatroxD said:


> Nice suggestions.. Thank you much! I will do so..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


My pleasure! We share this disease together......


----------



## MatroxD

Did a little bit of work on the layout. Most of the lighting is on the way{going to be a little while} . I am, while at the same time, am not looking forward to that task. I love the end results, but it's going to take time, as my plan is to install some form of connectors on each of the lights, just to make them removable. Also, I have to tidy up the wires underneath the layout prior to trying to begin with the new lighting.

But the progress has been slow, but steady, as I And we are taking the time to try and look at things at this point that will accent the things we already have.

I have one more kit to build and I may be done with the buildings.. And this really isn't a building, but a standalone transformer to go on the industry section..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

I still need to work on the road also, but am waiting for the rest of the lights to arrive..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic

That's very nice looking layout, nice and open and not to cluttered.
I like it and you're doing a fine job on it.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE

I like your pumpkin patch.


----------



## VegasN

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## MatroxD

Thank you all for the compliments. I'm glad as fellow modelers, it is pleasing to others as much as it is to us. Thank you all!

Hopefully much more to come. I think though, that I'm going to sit back and enjoy it, until the lighting comes. I'm a little burned out, and I didn't realize that it's only been a month ago (well, month and a day), that I decided to rip open the little layout.

Is progressing fast, and I want and need to slow it down some.

I thank you all once again.. Your words are inspiring! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Small update. I did some electrical this weekend, since things arrived sooner than expected. The funny thing is that, looking at things, now,i don't think I'm going to use a lot of what I purchased.

I'm having (well, we are) having an issue with the back wall. They're simply isn't much going on at all. We are considering just adding trees of varying heights. But I, as usual can't see what to do.

I will post a few pictures later.. Need to eat..  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Ok night finally came, and got some shots with the new lighting additions.. I think there are some changes in store (still)..

I also purchased my first switch machine that still needs to be installed, but I have to figure out if my bits are long enough..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Just a few more. The ones at the end are the dusk shots..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Last one, full layout shot at dusk









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic

The lighting looks very nice, good work.
I like the dusk shots best, that's the light I most often run my trains in.

Magic


----------



## sid

looks fantastic


----------



## VegasN

Looks amazing!!


----------



## MichaelE

It looks great, especially the evening lighting. 

I have to ask though, why is there a railroad crossing signal facing the tracks and there is no road? Is there something out of the frame we are not seeing?


----------



## MatroxD

Magic said:


> The lighting looks very nice, good work.
> I like the dusk shots best, that's the light I most often run my trains in.
> 
> Magic


Thank you.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

VegasN said:


> Looks amazing!!


Thank you much

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

sid said:


> looks fantastic


Thank you much sid. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

MichaelE said:


> It looks great, especially the evening lighting.
> 
> I have to ask though, why is there a railroad crossing signal facing the tracks and there is no road? Is there something out of the frame we are not seeing?


Thanks much..

And lol, there is a road that runs to the right of the crossing signal. There are two women walking on it at the moment(waiting to cross the tracks) . That's why I have the signal turned that way. It's facing the road. I probably could have turned it away a bit more, but I wanted to see the signal working myself.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Added my first walthers switch machine. It was interesting to say the least. It wasn't bad, but, i wish I would have known about them a month ago (before I laid the track and bench work). In the end, it works very well, but I had to cut a nice sized chunk of the frame out. I am not sure whether I will install more, or not. I need a Rotozip I believe, if I am to install additional. 

The second is I am experimenting and upgrading the lighting. The old lights didn't seem to fit the theme intended. So I am slowly getting rid of the old. I have a few more incoming, so I will continue my work then.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

Very nice scenes.


----------



## Stumpy

Like the lighting.


----------



## MatroxD

MichaelE said:


> Very nice scenes.


Thank you much. Working on things.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Stumpy said:


> Like the lighting.


Thank you much. I'm still working on it.. It should look different in a little bit

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Wow.....this is all looking so good! Inspiring me to get back on mine again.....


----------



## MatroxD

VegasN said:


> Wow.....this is all looking so good! Inspiring me to get back on mine again.....


Thanks Vegas! It's a work in progress.. I'm slowing down now on some things, but I find myself working on it pretty much every day. Even if something small. Like today. I am going to install a single light pole, and I think that's about it for the day..

But yes, get back on yours if you can... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Working on the electrical, namely lighting. I felt the need to do something different with the lighting, as I have browsed through ebay, and walthers as of late. I am still evolving the layout, and exactly what I am placing in the "fill" spots, though, looking back over the thread, it has come a long way(but imho, it still has a long way to go. There's still a couple of things that I am trying to do, and would like to add. 

I made some more trees, and placed them on the back. I will take shots of them, once I build the barrels, and place them, along with the trees in their final locations. It may be a little bit, as these storage barrels came white and I have to paint them. This always takes me so long, as I debate between airbrushing and regular brush. I love the control of airbrush, it just takes a lot of setup and then there's the noise of the compressor. But anyhow, this is my latest task,along with the upgrade in lighting.

I took these quick shots, and most will, for a while, probably be at night, as, of course that is the best and only way honestly, for me, to see the effect and end result. The one thing I'm noticing is one little light added, can and does give a tremendous amount of difference and "look" to a location. But this post is long enough, so I will end now (even though I have a lot of thoughts rolling through my head)...




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

I had to do another post to include the pictures..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

And the last 3 for now.. You will notice that I only have 2 of the original lights left. I am strongly tossing around the idea of leaving them. But at the same time, I am finding them "toyish" looking compared to the updated lamps and posts. But I am wanting something different for the park. I just haven't seen something that "hits" me for that light.. I have some led units that have a circular head and 6 led on it. But I don't know if they would fit for the park(the central as I am calling it), or near the church.. 










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

More changes on the lighting..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

St. Louis would be proud of _that_ cardinal!


----------



## Magic

The lighting looks very nice indeed, good job.

Magic


----------



## MatroxD

MichaelE said:


> St. Louis would be proud of _that_ cardinal!


Ha ha ha! I actually love the two birds.. I cannot explain it at all, but that and the owl are two of my favorites! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Magic said:


> The lighting looks very nice indeed, good job.
> 
> Magic


Thanks! I was very skeptical about changing it, but I'm doing one thing at a time (literally one lamp post at a time), judging the results for a few days, and then going on.

I have one more post to replace, and if the one that comes in, is anything like the park post, it should be another bright one! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Got my first Kato! I will see how it fares over time.. But so far I like it..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

I must be insane.. Replacing the 2 old toy grade turnouts and the remaining sectional "nostalgic" track sections..

I was getting far too many derails in that area. I figure they(the turnouts) are old as I am, and need to be replaced. The radius sections, well, they are old also, and didn't adhere to the track plan I had originally set. I should have just not done them, and waited. But, better late than never.. I ran a boxcar over the new mechanisms and they were like butter.. Nice! 

My goal is to add walthers servo machines to these new turnouts also. I replaced the two switches with a "Y" and a new turnout. My first time messing with the "Y", and I actually am liking how it makes the track in that section look. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Finished a few days ago, but just got around to snapping some pics with the phone. Continued on the next post.









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

The last few.. I'm already tossing around adding another piece of N, in the yard since I have 3 locomotives, and the kato is so large. But at the same time, as the N is so difficult to work with, I probably won't, and just will place the extra locomotive on the programming track when I'm not using it.. 

I now have the room (I believe) to install the other two Walthers switch machines. 










Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Chaostrain

Very nice!


----------



## Magic

Boy, you sure are moving right along, looking very nice indeed.
Your trees look great, very real for N scale.

Magic


----------



## MatroxD

Chaostrain said:


> Very nice!


Thanks much... 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

Magic said:


> Boy, you sure are moving right along, looking very nice indeed.
> Your trees look great, very real for N scale.
> 
> Magic


Thank you magic! And they are HO.. I figured, I might as well select one scale to model things, and then accent with the other.. The HO is my primary, with the N secondary and for accent and added dimension. Though, I don't think my space is large enough to pull off the dimension or depth fully.. There's always the future.. 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Magic

I though it was HO but you mentioned N so I got confused, not hard to do by the way.

WELL if they are HO pretty shabby trees, just kidding of course, great trees in any scale.
Very nice layout period. Now I see what you are doing, pretty cool.

Magic


----------



## VegasN

Very cool!!


----------



## MatroxD

Magic said:


> I though it was HO but you mentioned N so I got confused, not hard to do by the way.
> 
> WELL if they are HO pretty shabby trees, just kidding of course, great trees in any scale.
> Very nice layout period. Now I see what you are doing, pretty cool.
> 
> Magic


Thanks man........ 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

Thank you very much.. 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

Ok time to start building my car collection.. There were a few at the hobby shop that with I really liked. But I figured I would try with a couple covered hoppers to begin.. I hope that they will turn out well.. Wish me luck









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Chaostrain

Good luck!


----------



## MatroxD

Chaostrain said:


> Good luck!


Thank you.. I actually finished them a few hours ago, and they are running on the layout right now..

This for sure is only the beginning with kits..









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## VegasN

Great looking hoppers!!


----------



## MatroxD

VegasN said:


> Great looking hoppers!!


Thanks much dude... 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

Built and added a few more.. The fleet is slowly growing









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## VegasN

Don'tcha just love getting new cars??


----------



## MatroxD

VegasN said:


> Don'tcha just love getting new cars??


I do.. I think I love building them even more honestly.. 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

Well, been building car kits like crazy. I picked up this Walthers Plymouth switcher. It's an interesting little engine, and now, seems to be very reliable. It came with an ESU Lokpilot device with embedded capacitance. At first the little guy (nicknamed it Squeak) guy wouldn't run to well at low speed, and would squeal like crazy. After cleaning the wheels and adding some oil in spots to the gear train, she's been quiet and running steady for 4 days.. I also read some reviews on the switcher,and thus learned a lot of its features. I find the switching function, along with the interior lights both, very useful.

The only other thing I've noticed is that I don't care for Tichy car kits. It probably stems from my dislike for painting(I just recently figured this out). I think they roll great one they are completed, but putting them together is a bit of a pain for me. Maybe at some point that will change in my eyes. But not today..

I'm trying to think of what else.. Ah, I switched glues for building kits. I am trying out Plastruct, and so far, I have to say that I really like it. It come out sticky(tacky), so all I have to do is apply a drop of it to the desired bonding location, and then, place the other item on the glue drop. I then move it to its final location, and so far, everything I have used this glue on, it stays put.. The bond is good enough for models from what I've seen, and it has a little brush, so much easier to work with than the testors.. At this point, I don't have a ton more to glue, but this is going to be my bonding agent of choice for models..









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

Let's see.. Not a ton going on. I added my last two Wathers switch machines. The last one, which went on the N line was I little fiddly. I had to cut a hole in the cross brace in order to make adjustments. After that, all was good and it's working well. 

I am in cleanup/ touch up mode with covering the spots when the manual switch throwers were located..

Otherwise all is going good..

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Chops

New to the Forum, got to look at your first rails, then your latest post, wow, this is really good stuff! I love what you've done!


----------



## MatroxD

Chops said:


> New to the Forum, got to look at your first rails, then your latest post, wow, this is really good stuff! I love what you've done!


Hey chops, thanks much. Im learning as I go along as much as possible, and having a blast.. Thank you much..I will work on some new visuals this weekend as long as I'm up to it..

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I had looked at your earlier posts and think I posted. Then somehow I lost your site and haven't looked at it for awhile. WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Looking great and it shows you are having fun. Keep up the fantastic work. Will follow more closely now.


----------



## Chops

That little diesel switcher is the bomb. The lighting effect came out terrific. If you're not to busy, I'd enjoy seeing a little video of your creation.


----------



## MatroxD

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I had looked at your earlier posts and think I posted. Then somehow I lost your site and haven't looked at it for awhile. WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Looking great and it shows you are having fun. Keep up the fantastic work. Will follow more closely now.


Hey man. Thank you. And yes, I'm having a blast.. And thanks for the interest..

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

Chops said:


> That little diesel switcher is the bomb. The lighting effect came out terrific. If you're not to busy, I'd enjoy seeing a little video of your creation.


Thanks. I love that little guy. I hate to even not run him(I run them on rotation), but I usually keep its interior lights on just because like yourself, I love it...

And I'll try to get on it this weekend if I'm not tired down to do many honey do's...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

I don't want to post long as I'm leaving work. But this is the newest member of the family. His decoder is going in, in the evening. I probably won't get to CV play with it, but at least it'll be off the safety plastic.









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Chops

I've used a light overspray of cheap hair spray to secure loose foam that didn't bind to the matte.


----------



## MatroxD

Chops said:


> I've used a light overspray of cheap hair spray to secure loose foam that didn't bind to the matte.


Im lucky that the mixture I'm using now, makes everything like a rock. But it's been a learning process, and I have to honestly thank Nikola for the original formula, that I just tweaked..

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Okay no more secrets, drop that bad boy on us!!!!!!!


----------



## MatroxD

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Okay no more secrets, drop that bad boy on us!!!!!!!


Secrets? About what? The little formula? 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Chops

SWEET Burlington! It oozes character.


----------



## MatroxD

Chops said:


> SWEET Burlington! It oozes character.


Thanks dude. Unfortunately I had to take it back dokie mechanical issues. I ended up with a GP9. Ia still Burlington though. Im just trying to break it in before taking any shots

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

The formula sir. I am using Woodland Scenics stuff and it is a fortune.


----------



## MatroxD

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> The formula sir. I am using Woodland Scenics stuff and it is a fortune.


Oh.. ok. I basically use amix of dollar store white glue(cheapo elmer's), mod podge matte, water and denatured or regular isopropyl alcohol with a couple drops of soap mixed in, and a spray alcohol bottle, but those are the components. 

I usually use a 1/5 approximation ratio. So 1/5 from the bottom of the spray bottle with white glue, then add another 1/5 of mod podge to the bottle, then add about 1/5 of alcohol to it, then, and finally add a couple drops of dish soap. I then simply fill the bottle up and shake. You have your mix. 

You can do the same with the woodland scenics bottle that is empty. These are honestly just arbitrary values and honestly it probably a bit much glue, but like I mentioned, I don't deviate because pretty much anything I put it on, is hard like a brick, which for me is great!

Also, i use alcohol thinned down(i have denatured for other tasks, so i just use this) to about half an inch from the bottom, as a wetting agent prior to either misting or eye dropping the solution on, but, just be aware that it does dry fast. 

The key to all of this is a good misting bottle(thank you Nikola). Spray alcohol bottles have worked well so far for me for big areas. When I want to get closer to the tracks, etc., I use an ear flush bulb as a dropper. 

But that's my little formula, that really isn't mine at all.. Lol, is really probably overkill, but when I glue something I want it to stay, and be tough..



Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Chops

MatroxD said:


> Thanks dude. Unfortunately I had to take it back dokie mechanical issues. I ended up with a GP9. Ia still Burlington though. Im just trying to break it in before taking any shots
> 
> Sent from my Note 8


Ooofta, what brand is that? Might be worth avoiding in the future if I ever decide to get something nice.


----------



## MatroxD

It was a bachmann. I slowly had said to myself that I wouldn't buy any more of their locomotives, for just this reason. But it caught my eye(again), along with me saying to myself, that I have gotten a lot better resolving issues that come up from time to time. But these are bad honestly. 

I don't fault bachmann though, I believe the reason, is the shop in this instance. I have my reasons honestly. But the majority of my engines started off as bachmann. Now, I can't stand their decoders at all. I have honestly nothing to say about those that is good. They buzz, have poor low speed performance, and they're just a pain and waste to me..

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

Well, did a little working on the layout this weekend. I decided to try a backdrop. I don't feel comfortable even trying to paint them, so I just went with the Walthers instant horizon. They didn't have all the pieces to complete a good whole picture, but it turned out ok, and opened my eyes to the depth a backdrop gives. I need to do some work at the point where the drop meets the layout as far as the scenery. 

I also took a few pictures with the new loco that I'm working on. It has a digitrax decoder that requires a little extra attention in order to get it to run smoothly and slowly. This was all my local shop had, and I have never used them, so I said I would try it. It is an interesting little device. 

But anyhow, I shot a few of the new stuff..









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

Ugh... Have been kind of yuck on this little vacation. I only did very basic things to the layout, and as usual, just let it run. The new GP9 digitrax has now been running I don't know how many days(my wife said about 12 days), and it's time to out another into rotation. I have to admit that at times, I really miss having the 4 lanes running. Or at least two running in opposite directions. However, when I first set up this layout, as typical me and my luck, they would only run well in one direction.. However, I might try and switch the N around and see how it goes. After all, part of my break in, is running them backwards, and that has worked. No reason why it shouldn't over time.. But it'll have to be tested overnight and a couple days to be sure. 

Anyhow, my plan is to try and shoot some video tomorrow, for processing and editing, and hopefully get something of this layout on YouTube for history sake. I probably won't do a lot of editing, and will just let it be what it is. But that's my goal at least...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

But most importantly, I've been given the green light on a yard! I'm going to do some reading and viewing, my space for it is approximately 2.5' x 3' and is only going to be the HO lane. Who knows when I will begin it though. 




Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Nikola

MatroxD said:


> Im lucky that the mixture I'm using now, makes everything like a rock. But it's been a learning process, and I have to honestly thank Nikola for the original formula, that I just tweaked..
> 
> Sent from my Note 8





MatroxD said:


> Oh.. ok. I basically use amix of dollar store white glue(cheapo elmer's), mod podge matte, water and denatured or regular isopropyl alcohol with a couple drops of soap mixed in, and a spray alcohol bottle, but those are the components.
> 
> I usually use a 1/5 approximation ratio. So 1/5 from the bottom of the spray bottle with white glue, then add another 1/5 of mod podge to the bottle, then add about 1/5 of alcohol to it, then, and finally add a couple drops of dish soap. I then simply fill the bottle up and shake. You have your mix.
> 
> You can do the same with the woodland scenics bottle that is empty. These are honestly just arbitrary values and honestly it probably a bit much glue, but like I mentioned, I don't deviate because pretty much anything I put it on, is hard like a brick, which for me is great!
> 
> Also, i use alcohol thinned down(i have denatured for other tasks, so i just use this) to about half an inch from the bottom, as a wetting agent prior to either misting or eye dropping the solution on, but, just be aware that it does dry fast.
> 
> The key to all of this is a good misting bottle(thank you Nikola). Spray alcohol bottles have worked well so far for me for big areas. When I want to get closer to the tracks, etc., I use an ear flush bulb as a dropper.
> 
> But that's my little formula, that really isn't mine at all.. Lol, is really probably overkill, but when I glue something I want it to stay, and be tough..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 8


I'm glad you found my 'what-if' concoction useful. I like your idea of adding the Modge Podge and will try that next time as I have to finish the corners of my layout.


----------



## MatroxD

Yes, I'm glad you shared it. Especially the part about the bottle. That is what made all the difference in the world with the application. 

And I want to say that it's that mod podge that makes things hard like a brick, and good and solid once it dries. Because I did the white glue alone and it was nothing like that. 

I hope yours turns out well also..

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Where did you guys get the spray bottles, I am not finding anything but white plastic. And only two ounce.


----------



## MatroxD

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Where did you guys get the spray bottles, I am not finding anything but white plastic. And only two ounce.


Just a bottle of rubbing alcohol. They make them in a spray bottle now. Just but one(actually two), and your golden...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Nikola

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Where did you guys get the spray bottles, I am not finding anything but white plastic. And only two ounce.





MatroxD said:


> Just a bottle of rubbing alcohol. They make them in a spray bottle now. Just but one(actually two), and your golden...
> 
> Sent from my Note 8


I commandeered a small spritz bottle of screen cleaner. The one I have does not hold much, but is OK for me as my layout is minuscule. The spray bottles that white board cleaner comes in are larger and should be perfect.

Depending on how hard you pump, you can get a large spray pattern or a tiny dribble. It is quite handy.


----------



## MatroxD

Iit is officially an L now.









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## VegasN

Wow, Ive missed a lot. I have just been super busy with ife, I haven't done anything on my layouts. I did get a new set tough, and HO set, I'll be posting that in Anything New thread. But, I still peek in every now and then to watch what you guys are up to.


----------



## MatroxD

VegasN said:


> Wow, Ive missed a lot. I have just been super busy with ife, I haven't done anything on my layouts. I did get a new set tough, and HO set, I'll be posting that in Anything New thread. But, I still peek in every now and then to watch what you guys are up to.


I also have been busy with home also, so not a ton of new (or my normal rapid progress) on the layout. That is, unless I can squeeze in some work on the weekends..


Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD

Yard progress.. I still have a good deal to do (and I'm in no rush since I have a new addition to my family), but I'm finding that the smallest things can and do make a huge difference to me as far as progress.

Nothing can stop me..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

That looks very good. I think lighting has a huge impact on any layout. Especially at twilight.


----------



## MatroxD

MichaelE said:


> That looks very good. I think lighting has a huge impact on any layout. Especially at twilight.


Thanks. It turned out smaller than I thought, but it works for me, and it's actually my first "module". 

I agree(about the lighting), and now, my favorite times for running are indeed twilight or night. 

My next step are the ground throws. I figured since this layout is all about trying new things, and I've done the walthers DCC switch servo system (I call them servos versus motors, because they are servos), I said I'd try the Caboose ground throws and see which I prefer better. Not too mention it's massively cheaper.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

I agree on the lighting.....it really adds a whole new level of realism. And then the addition of vehicles and figures?? Just brings the scene alive. Running trains through an empty barren town is still fun....but adding lights, vehicles, and figures......this may sound weird, but, you can almost feel the vibrant scenes.


----------



## MatroxD

More work on the yard... Trying something that I had a hunch on...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

VegasN said:


> I agree on the lighting.....it really adds a whole new level of realism. And then the addition of vehicles and figures?? Just brings the scene alive. Running trains through an empty barren town is still fun....but adding lights, vehicles, and figures......this may sound weird, but, you can almost feel the vibrant scenes.


I agree, but I'm having a hell of a time with finding and picking the "right" figures that I feel go with my vision of little mini scenes. It may be my inexperience in the hobby,but short of rail crew's and construction workers, I struggling with that aspect. Not giving up though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

You need to look as Prieser figures. They have individual figures as well as specific sets for different scenes. 

Construction crews, street crews, station personnel, vacationers, restaurant/pub workers, emergency workers, as well as the usual shoppers, pedestrians, platform passengers, etc.


----------



## MatroxD

MichaelE said:


> You need to look as Prieser figures. They have individual figures as well as specific sets for different scenes.
> 
> Construction crews, street crews, station personnel, vacationers, restaurant/pub workers, emergency workers, as well as the usual shoppers, pedestrians, platform passengers, etc.


Ah... Ok, will do. Thanks much! And ebay? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

I actually think I'm going to try my hand at the unpainted figures. Building a couple more industries... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

I would have to have the patients of a Saint to sit and paint enough figures to populate my layout and passenger coaches.

I couldn't do it. I wouldn't _want_ to do it.


----------



## MatroxD

MichaelE said:


> I would have to have the patients of a Saint to sit and paint enough figures to populate my layout and passenger coaches.
> 
> I couldn't do it. I wouldn't _want_ to do it.


You know, honestly, that has been my "exact" mindset since I began this hobby almost 2 years ago. But.... And here is my "light bulb revelation", I felt the exact same way about model trains, and even rc airplanes, maybe 5 years ago(honestly, with the trains, it has suprised me how much I truly do enjoy working in them) . It was helicopters, helicopters, and helicopters only... 

But things change, I change and evolve as I grow older. I never would have thought that the helicopters would take a sort of back seat. But as I was discussing with my wife, just two days before now, the airplanes and the layout are more calming and just in general, it's things going on at one time than the choppers. They are still very complex fun, and I do occasionally enjoy flying them, but I also appreciate the calmness, and not so much the adrenaline, heart pumping rush that flip flopping them in the air brings. Balance... 

So with that, yes I will try it (painting the figures), and I may not like it. But then again, who knows, I might. I have the mindset that with most things (non weird) things, I cannot truly say that I don't like something if I do not try it. So I'll try it and see... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

New buildings that I am slowly experimenting with painting when I have a few moments to self...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackpresley

Very nice!


----------



## MatroxD

I am hoping that I have finally acquired a S2, that will not give me problems. It's an Atlas silver series. The decoder I installed was an NCE D13SRP. Easy install on the decoder(plug and play), and now just running it in a bit. Keeping my fingers crossed with this one.. So far, very smooth running, but I have less than a half hour on it. Time will tell..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Onward with "my" layout, and its recording/ progress( It's a record for me in the end)...


So anyhew..

Task 1: The wife painted a few buildings for me, and they turned out great! Added a little grout, and they're weathered and grimy. I will only do this, on this section of the layout. But it looks awesome to us.. 



Task 2: project break in S2... Went smooth so far, and it's looking like I have a winner. I still, in the back of my mind wish I had purchased the Athearn(I want to see personally how the genesis engines perform), but there's always next time, and the next locomotive. 

Task 3: finish wiring(and adding another decoder) the lighting to the new buildings... Oh well, lol, can't do everything in a day... I had to finally replace that annoying piece of track on the N, so now, running smooth... Wiring is easy enough..











Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I really like the old shack!!!! doing a great job sir, and the wife has a lot of talent.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MatroxD

The end result(have more I could add from this kit, but just moving on).. Turned out great!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

That's some nice work there. Great detail.


----------



## Stumpy

The handcar garage & shed look great!


----------



## spikedrivingblues

Just spent a few minuets perusing this thread for the first time.

Nice job! I bet your enjoying that.

I'm inspired to create a thread for the "progress" of my layout.

I'll keep following


----------



## MatroxD

Well, I let my "painter" at this little piece and this is what she came up with. I think she did an excellent job once again, and from now on, as we discussed, she is the detailer (I'm the builder)..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaostrain

Very nice work. Does she hire out?


----------



## MatroxD

Back at its location on the layout.. Looks even better!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk

Now you just need a little oscillator to generate some electrical hum. Keep people from getting there greasy fingers on the transformer


----------



## jackpresley

MatroxD said:


> Back at its location on the layout.. Looks even better!


Very realistic. Nice work.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy

MatroxD said:


> Ah... Ok, will do. Thanks much! And ebay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Also have a look at Noch and Faller brands. The quality is good, the price is good and the variety (construction workers, policeman, business people, train crews, all age characters; military personnel) you name it pretty much. I also tried some other brands out. However my biggest stock is made by Noch. 

You mentioned eBay - every single group of figures I have were all purchased brand new from eBay. 

I hope this helps. I am building a new layout now as well. My time has been very restricted due to being busy in the real world. I have my bench work built. I picked up all of my 2” 4’ X 8’ foam board last week. I plan to get it all glued down this weekend. At least my top pieces all the way around. I may have went over kill on my foam. I purchased 15 sheets 2” 4’ X 8’ and I only need 7 sheets to put down my base foam section. The rest will be for mountains mainly. I plan to have some high peaks in the back ground. I am sure with some creativity I will put the extra foam to good use. 

Then finally I can start laying some track and building mountains, tunnels, bridges and scenery in general. 👍


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

WOW! Just WOW!!!


----------



## MatroxD

The beginnings of my "life" on the layout, even though I had a few figures. Constantly evolving, and going to try, like almost everything else on this, to learn and enjoy as we go along. Next stop I believe are some unpainted figures and support vehicles. And I included some crime, as nothing is all "glitz and glamor".. 

I'm still trying to figure out how to make a pile of something, like ballast for the workers...

This will be a 2 part post...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Part 2.. I think my favorite is the either the bicyclist or the mailman...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Well.. I said to myself that I would add the bad and the good(for true and real in my learning process with this hobby). 

The bad first.. The Plymouth seems to have had an issue last night,and needs to go in to Walthers. It is strange because the locomotive was just sitting there. It's a lucky thing that I heard it, and could pinpoint what was making the noise. But thats the bad :the doodlebug did something freaky,and it has to be fixed.. That's the bad, and scary.. 

The good is I am now able to move on past a basic powercab(which there's nothing basic about a powercab whatsoever) setup. I don't need the additional amperage per se, though it will not hurt with all the new lighting, etc. But it's more that, I needed to be able to disconnect the cab, and move around the layout, and not have the whole system grind to a halt. 

I never thought it would be this extensive honestly. But I am enjoying learning and experiencing this hobby. So onwards I go. I ordered the SB5 and the UTP, in order to have the main system complete, while using the powercab setup extensively for programming. I think the JMRI will stay on the main, so for CV changes it will be easy, and not require any removal from the layout. I will need another straight cable and my hope is to begin building my own cables. I will see though. 

Will those are my thoughts for the moment... 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Well... Update to self (as always) in this crazy quest.. The booster /new command station worked out fine. Actually much better than than I thought with some little quirks.. First, I couldn't get in contact with NCE(kind of annoying because this isn't the first time, but small company... Oh well.), and as usual, I just went for it.

It's funny because, generally, when I take this approach to things,. 99.9% of the time, they work out (well, with technical things). I found that my S2 switcher ran better than it did previously. I was able to run at lower speed steps(trying to keep this semi short, while, if need be, at some point, I can come back to this for self notes), and the RS3, the lights actually, after all this time, exhibited dimming(as I had programed them previously, received no results). I don't know why honestly. 


Also, the one thing that I don't care for, is the lack of the amperage display.. That little omission for me kinda sucks, but oh well.. But my panel will be here later today, for install this evening, with last component needed(I say needed, but I'm going to get another cab) being the EB1 . I will then need, for the powercab system to either buy or begin building my own cables. I'm leaning towards the latter honestly, for experience and savings..

But im ending this here, as it's longer than I originally planned. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic

D, self notes are a good thing.
One thing I've found about DCC is there is no real end to it.
As soon as you get one thing figured out something else pops up.

You've got some nice scenes there. Like the bicyclist as well.

Magic


----------



## MatroxD

Ok picked up the EB1, and installed, leaving at default settings. I will tomorrow pick up a push button switch for shutting down and starting up track power.

Also, I received the UTP panel and got it up and running. So.. So far so good with the upgrades... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Ah..... Anything that allows me to make something, use it, and save a little change, I enjoy and am thrilled about. Also, customizing something and making it my own.. This may be small, but I made my first two cab bus calls. They are 6 pin, but I can easily make 4 pins also now..


I'm thrilled and tickled more than one could know right now!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Hmmnn.. Been a busy couple weeks on the DKZ mainline... Lots and lots of learning more about the technical end. It started with the SB5, and ended with a reset switch, and it's associated EB1.... 
But suffice it to say, it's nice. Still much to do, and learn to do. I'm having issues with my USB interface with the system, but bahhh, that's what CVS are for... 

The laptop is back on the desk, I found a great new local dealer (a good distance from home, but well worth it), and the layout is running better than ever. 

But.... It's getting warm, and I will probably not work on the system as much. I'm trying to re establish my flying after last year's strong setback. 

Anyway, that is my note for the day. 





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Getting warm in Michigan, and I am expecting snow tonight on SoCal. But supposed to be in the 70's by the weekend.

You guys are so far ahead of me on this stuff, I feel like a lost, very dumb sheep.


----------



## MatroxD

Yes, it's nice here. But it's still March. And we're all learning dude.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Update log :

Dynamic Digital Exhaust: Wow! Discovered how to use it, without going through the process of calibration (longer layout is honestly needed than what I have).. But wow, it's awesome! So much so, that I may change my econami to a tsunami! And then, I may place the eco in the GP.. I'm not sure, but I know that I will purchase an upgrade for the Alco...

Next, I finally cleaned up my wiring.. Simply said, a chore! 

Next, I now have, and am in the process of learning my Cab06. I pick up things fairly easily, but this little guy performs a ton of functions via the shift button,,so it's going to take time. However, I'm finding it preferable to the full sized cab. I probably will simply place the cab on the second/dedicated programming system. I haven't decided as of yet. 

JMRI/Decoder Pro: I have it back up and working after purchasing another USB card. The one thing I have learned, is that once again windows update is the enemy with interface cards. I had the GUI cease to work with me on two laptops, only to remember in the second, that 3 of the infamous annoying "KB" updates, had just installed. Suffice to say, uninstall, and hide 2 of the 3, and all is back to normal. This is how I began messing with the DDE. Hopefully this will allow me to learn more about the Tsunami 's... 

Lastly, I added a few new buildings(2 story house and brick freight house), and love them both. The freight house was all brown, so it's in the painting process. The latter is also going to be a part of the "Vulcan Industrial Complex" that I am creating. It will take time, and there are a few more pieces that I need, however I think it will be nice once completed. 

Well once again, long post.. Ugh... 










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Really short update..
Today I discovered the difference a box/baffle makes when it comes to sound. Besides, it is very rewarding to make a custom item that ends up working extremely well... I really should have done this long ago. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I am concerned about the ranch style home sinking or has the amazon lady been pulling it down. Neat looking additions sir..

Yea but you and many others seem to have the learning ability at a much quicker rate than I. Sorry MatroxD, what are you talking about when you say box/baffle.


----------



## MatroxD

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I am concerned about the ranch style home sinking or has the amazon lady been pulling it down. Neat looking additions sir..
> 
> Yea but you and many others seem to have the learning ability at a much quicker rate than I. Sorry MatroxD, what are you talking about when you say box/baffle.


Ha ha ha.. Lol, it's actually (in mine, and the wife's twisted minds, a dirty peeping dude in drag) just sitting at that spot, because I haven't fully decided yet, whether I am going to keep it there or not.. I just wanted to build that house since it was released.

And Mnnnn, I view your build, your right along with anyone! Yours looks great! But yes, I always have caught onto things fast. It's why my layout is constantly evolving. This honestly is more of an outlet for building things for me. Little things. 

And I knew I should have taken at least one picture as I built the boxes/baffles.. But basically they're for the speakers that were in the locomotives. Before, I just had them firing into the air. But I built little enclosures for them, and placed them in the cars with the current keepers. One is firing downward, and the other, in the other loco is firing up. They easily are twice as loud (had to turn them down), and the low tones, as much more pronounced.. Massive difference! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

I was thinking boxes in some of the houses for house hold sounds, but your answer makes much more sense. lol


----------



## MatroxD

Actually that would be a nice addition. But no.. Lol... 

Sent from my Note 8 on Tapatalk


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Find a place to put a honeymoon suite, it might draw attention!!!!!! Oh so long ago!!


----------



## MatroxD

Well, my note today is one of reluctance. I said to self, that I would write a note about the positives and the negatives. I have to install a new pot in the cab04. Received it today. 

I am reluctant due to the lack of success with my 1st usb board, and maybe the actual port on that was just damaged. Not quite sure honestly. I don't really want to ruin it. It's strange as much as I have soldered, that I am still reluctant about anything.. But, the only way I will know, is if I try.

Maybe I will get up and attempt it.. Mmnnn... Maybe tomorrow.... 

Sent from my Note 8 on Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Well, I got the pot installed. One note to self though: get a desoldering bulb. I have never felt the need for one, but I certainly could have used it today. 

All in all.. Iit wasn't too bad

Sent from my Note 8 on Tapatalk


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

And I was thinking you were building a green house for the Pot. Man do I get things wrong on a regular basis. 

Glad you got it fixed. I will never be able to work on the engines, too small and the eyes are giving up.


----------



## MatroxD

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> And I was thinking you were building a green house for the Pot. Man do I get things wrong on a regular basis.
> 
> Glad you got it fixed. I will never be able to work on the engines, too small and the eyes are giving up.


Ha!  Not quite.. Though, that does bring up an idea for future expansion(though, it is outside if my timeline)..

Yes I fixed it, however, I look at it now, as, in comparing to the cab06, that, it us just here for an "in case something happens to one if the other controllers..

And funny thing is, at this one, yes, I can certainly work on the engines. But I'm getting to the point of not really wanting to(at least as hard writing a decoder in, is concerned). The are soooooo many things with a layout that can always be done. I want to improve on, and experiment with a few other things. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

New member of the family, and hopefully something new that leads to good things on the layout also...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Well... The sum of all things, comes from the addition of the basic. So says me. 

The layout has pretty much been running itself, as I shift to something new, but that does involve the hobby. The only thing is that i need to become more proficient. How do i do that, and learn? Well, practice, practice and more practice..

In the past week, the crash course has been on extruders, filament, bed and nozzle temps, how many mm/ seconds, and more. 

I have learned a great deal. Sometimes the goal is simply the process of learning something new. In this case, I will, after printing my current project that is on the bed, proceed to the first RR related offering: containers and cab holders. 

I wish myself luck...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Well, the layout is going fine, and I estimate this weekend to begin train prints. I think I have a pretty good handle over regular prints, and I have some containers I'd like to try for the flat cars. 

The layout is also going well with the exception id the PITA N scale. I'm almost ready to just make them static honestly. The ratio of HO to N maintenance is approximately a good 1 to 20. I soon the decision will have to be made. But I will figure that out later. 





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

NOTE ::: Well, now.. Train is still going strong! Printing is going well. I think it's about time to try a smaller nozzle this evening and begin trying some figures. Hopefully it goes well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Also have a look at Noch and Faller brands. The quality is good, the price is good and the variety (construction workers, policeman, business people, train crews, all age characters; military personnel) you name it pretty much. I also tried some other brands out. However my biggest stock is made by Noch.
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned eBay - every single group of figures I have were all purchased brand new from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps. I am building a new layout now as well. My time has been very restricted due to being busy in the real world. I have my bench work built. I picked up all of my 2” 4’ X 8’ foam board last week. I plan to get it all glued down this weekend. At least my top pieces all the way around. I may have went over kill on my foam. I purchased 15 sheets 2” 4’ X 8’ and I only need 7 sheets to put down my base foam section. The rest will be for mountains mainly. I plan to have some high peaks in the back ground. I am sure with some creativity I will put the extra foam to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> Then finally I can start laying some track and building mountains, tunnels, bridges and scenery in general.


It did very much so! I purchased and painted a few figures.. It wasn't bad at all honestly, and was fun. 

Thank you, D

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

MASSIVE UPDATE? I HAVE MY FIRST SIGNAL INSTALLED... 

Thrilled to death! I have to thank Micheal E.. And his support. It was a long journey and a major fear tackled.. Well over a year in the making! I will make a tiny video at some point, just trying to figure out how. It probably will be along the lines of Michael's. 

It involved physically turning the switch machine around, because the aspects were not the correct color when the switches were thrown. Lesser of 2 evils honestly. But they are fully functional, and amajor hurdle overcome! 

I only, as usual installed one, just to see exactly how difficult, and what wad involved in the process. I foresee more installations, as the package contained (3) dual aspect(red and green). 

I wanted to, and someday will fo the whole block detection/JMRI panel pro setup, but at this point, I believe it may be a bit over my head. So later on that one for sure..

Anyhow, let me go.. I did a lot today..









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy

MatroxD said:


> MASSIVE UPDATE? I HAVE MY FIRST SIGNAL INSTALLED...
> 
> Thrilled to death! I have to thank Micheal E.. And his support. It was a long journey and a major fear tackled.. Well over a year in the making! I will make a tiny video at some point, just trying to figure out how. It probably will be along the lines of Michael's.
> 
> It involved physically turning the switch machine around, because the aspects were not the correct color when the switches were thrown. Lesser of 2 evils honestly. But they are fully functional, and amajor hurdle overcome!
> 
> I only, as usual installed one, just to see exactly how difficult, and what wad involved in the process. I foresee more installations, as the package contained (3) dual aspect(red and green).
> 
> I wanted to, and someday will fo the whole block detection/JMRI panel pro setup, but at this point, I believe it may be a bit over my head. So later on that one for sure..
> 
> Anyhow, let me go.. I did a lot today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Looking good! I still have absolutely no buildings, people, vehicles etc.. notta, zip... I have to make the time to get things really going. 

I have to ask... that figure in the photo.. he looks rather big. Is he HO scale? Perhaps the figure just looks big because of the angle or something?


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy

MatroxD said:


> Update log :
> 
> Dynamic Digital Exhaust: Wow! Discovered how to use it, without going through the process of calibration (longer layout is honestly needed than what I have).. But wow, it's awesome! So much so, that I may change my econami to a tsunami! And then, I may place the eco in the GP.. I'm not sure, but I know that I will purchase an upgrade for the Alco...
> 
> Next, I finally cleaned up my wiring.. Simply said, a chore!
> 
> Next, I now have, and am in the process of learning my Cab06. I pick up things fairly easily, but this little guy performs a ton of functions via the shift button,,so it's going to take time. However, I'm finding it preferable to the full sized cab. I probably will simply place the cab on the second/dedicated programming system. I haven't decided as of yet.
> 
> JMRI/Decoder Pro: I have it back up and working after purchasing another USB card. The one thing I have learned, is that once again windows update is the enemy with interface cards. I had the GUI cease to work with me on two laptops, only to remember in the second, that 3 of the infamous annoying "KB" updates, had just installed. Suffice to say, uninstall, and hide 2 of the 3, and all is back to normal. This is how I began messing with the DDE. Hopefully this will allow me to learn more about the Tsunami 's...
> 
> Lastly, I added a few new buildings(2 story house and brick freight house), and love them both. The freight house was all brown, so it's in the painting process. The latter is also going to be a part of the "Vulcan Industrial Complex" that I am creating. It will take time, and there are a few more pieces that I need, however I think it will be nice once completed.
> 
> Well once again, long post.. Ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Okay I am not picking on you here but your figures are huge! 

This girl is tall as the house and the man in blue coming out of the warehouse had to have a hard time fitting through that little door no? 

I am just curious because everything looks to scale but all the people look more like O scale figures. You have a HO scale layout right?


----------



## MatroxD

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Okay I am not picking on you here but your figures are huge!
> 
> 
> 
> This girl is tall as the house and the man in blue coming out of the warehouse had to have a hard time fitting through that little door no?  I have to do things my way and to my liking. After all, I pay for and work on it. No one else..
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious because everything looks to scale but all the people look more like O scale figures. You have a HO scale layout right?


Ha ha ha ha.. No, your eyes aren't deceiving you. Yes.. Everything is to scale except my figures. When I first started this layout, I purchased some HO figures. I just couldn't stand how tiny they were. So ever since then, I've used O scale figures. It's the one "specifically because I like them" thing I have on the layout. 

And my layout is both HO and N, too make things even more confusing. But when we've moved,I am seriously considering dropping the N scale..



Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Looking good! I still have absolutely no buildings, people, vehicles etc.. notta, zip... I have to make the time to get things really going.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask... that figure in the photo.. he looks rather big. Is he HO scale? Perhaps the figure just looks big because of the angle or something?


Hey man, everyone does things at their own pace. Add long ad your on with what you have, that's all that matters. 

There are things about mine that for sure bug me. Like my backdrop, it's the pits to me. Then, there's my growth in knowledge about trains and their function since I set up this current(my second) layout. While I like the layout, I don't have enough hills/ mountains for my taste now. There are a lot of things I'd love to do and change, but simply will not, only because, if God willing, I'm going to start over again, or away least change things up massively, hopefully in another 8 months or so. That will bring about many changes..

Im still going to have my big figures, but many things I still want to try to incorporate. And that is going to take time.. But thanks for the looking good comment. It could be better, and could be worse.. 



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan

*The attack of the 50' woman?*



NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Okay I am not picking on you here but your figures are huge!
> 
> This girl is tall as the house and the man in blue coming out of the warehouse had to have a hard time fitting through that little door no?
> 
> I am just curious because everything looks to scale but all the people look more like O scale figures. You have a HO scale layout right?


If you remember the hoaky old 1950s sci fi movie, "The attack of the 50 foot woman" this looks like her daughter out for a walk! :laugh:

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

Not much besides running on the layout. I have actually flown over the layout more than anything while practicing. Ice begun looking for alternative companies for N scale locomotives. One strong choice is scaletrains. Still not convinced i wish to put more into the N models. Well, that's about it for now. 

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

traction fan said:


> If you remember the hoaky old 1950s sci fi movie, "The attack of the 50 foot woman" this looks like her daughter out for a walk!
> 
> Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


I like what i like. I build what i like and for my tastes. Until i ask for sponsorship, I will continue to do my own layout, my way.. Please, don't make negative of my efforts. Thanks. 

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Picked up a few switches to create crossovers in the yard. And I am strongly, strongly considering an incline or second tier on the HO line. I figured and visualized that "mechanically" i could easily add a 1 to 2% grade. This would then, probably prompt more of the hill/rural type of look, that i think would be an improvement over my current design. Besides, it would give me something to do over the winter..

Just tossing around ideas and visions at this point..

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan

*No offense intended. Lighten up.*



MatroxD said:


> I like what i like. I build what i like and for my tastes. Until i ask for sponsorship, I will continue to do my own layout, my way.. Please, don't make negative of my efforts. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


 MatroxD;

I respect your right to build what you want, including large figures since apparently you like those. My comment was meant only as a joke. We do kid around here at times. To bad you took it as an insult to your modeling ability. I certainly didn't intend it as such. 

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

traction fan said:


> MatroxD;
> 
> I respect your right to build what you want, including large figures since apparently you like those. My comment was meant only as a joke. We do kid around here at times. To bad you took it as an insult to your modeling ability. I certainly didn't intend it as such.
> 
> Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


Understood.. A little sensitive on my part dude... You guys honestly are extremely good with modeling.. And I feel like I suck at it. That's no lie, so, mehhh, a little touchy at that moment. Apologies.. Thanks though... I do honestly appreciate the input.. 



Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan

*"experience"*



MatroxD said:


> Understood.. A little sensitive on my part dude... You guys honestly are extremely good with modeling.. And I feel like I suck at it. That's no lie, so, mehhh, a little touchy at that moment. Apologies.. Thanks though... I do honestly appreciate the input..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


MatroxD;

We only got to be "extremely good" at modeling by starting out "sucking at it."

Will Rogers once said "I hear there's no fool like an old fool. Well I guess that goes to show, you just can't beat experience!"

I started a thread in the General Model Train Discussion section quite a while back titled "My first layout." In it I described one of my early attempts, and how really bad it was. I invited other experienced members to add their descriptions of their first layouts. You can use the search function at the upper right of that section's title page to pull it up. It might dispel your illusions that any of us were born with vast quantities of modeling talent! We weren't. At one time or another everybody on this forum "sucked at it." Don't give up. You'll learn, and get better at it. I did, and so did everybody else.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

traction fan said:


> MatroxD;
> 
> We only got to be "extremely good" at modeling by starting out "sucking at it."
> 
> Will Rogers once said "I hear there's no fool like an old fool. Well I guess that goes to show, you just can't beat experience!"
> 
> I started a thread in the General Model Train Discussion section quite a while back titled "My first layout." In it I described one of my early attempts, and how really bad it was. I invited other experienced members to add their descriptions of their first layouts. You can use the search function at the upper right of that section's title page to pull it up. It might dispel your illusions that any of us were born with vast quantities of modeling talent! We weren't. At one time or another everybody on this forum "sucked at it." Don't give up. You'll learn, and get better at it. I did, and so did everybody else.
> 
> Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks traction.. You know, just like any other hobby Ice found that there is aton involved with trains, if you want to go down that rabbit hole. Like I have said to my wife a million times, I never expected to enjoy them as much as I do. I also hope you are correct, in things will get better, as far as my skills. And I will check out, and search that thread. Honestly, any help is always welcome imho, for me. 

One of my main beliefs, is what my mom calls the "sponge" theory or outlook. I try at every moment to be like a sponge, absorbing any knowledge. Some things stick and some things don't. Im hoping this does and I grow along the way. Along with hoping I can assist someone along the way. 

I look forward to hopefully learning, developing and sharing. Thank you for the vote of confidence! 



Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Well, no winter would be complete without some upgrades/ modifications to the railroad. After growing tired of the modified oval, but feeling stuck somewhat, i decided to see if I could add a leg to the HO. I used the yard space, and somehow managed to get it working smoothly. A small amount of filling was required of course. Next step is to ballast. I still need to add my second and third signals, but getting over on that side even to drill one little hole.. Well, simply haven't been in the mood. 

But.. The pictures are the result of my 7 hours of work. I don't think it's going to allow me to run my road switchers, but I will see. 

This adds some interest, as it is another experiment with space, depth and going through and center of an area, and not just around that area..









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan

*Looking good!*



MatroxD said:


> Well, no winter would be complete without some upgrades/ modifications to the railroad. After growing tired of the modified oval, but feeling stuck somewhat, i decided to see if I could add a leg to the HO. I used the yard space, and somehow managed to get it working smoothly. A small amount of filling was required of course. Next step is to ballast. I still need to add my second and third signals, but getting over on that side even to drill one little hole.. Well, simply haven't been in the mood.
> 
> But.. The pictures are the result of my 7 hours of work. I don't think it's going to allow me to run my road switchers, but I will see.
> 
> This adds some interest, as it is another experiment with space, depth and going through and center of an area, and not just around that area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


MatroxD;

That looks like a good little extension to your layout. What is the gray roof on black steel support legs structure that spans the track?

Traction Fan?


----------



## MatroxD

Thanks much Traction. That actually us part of the Walthers "Vulcan Manufacturing" kit. I never installed the overhead crane, which I really should. 
Here's the link: 

https://www.walthers.com/vulcan-manufacturing-company-kit-9-x-9-3-8-x-8-quot-22-9-x-23-8-x-20-3cm


And thanks, just trying something different, which scratching the "need to build"itch..


----------



## traction fan

*That makes sense*



MatroxD said:


> Thanks much Traction. That actually us part of the Walthers "Vulcan Manufacturing" kit. I never installed the overhead crane, which I really should.
> Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.walthers.com/vulcan-manufacturing-company-kit-9-x-9-3-8-x-8-quot-22-9-x-23-8-x-20-3cm
> 
> 
> And thanks, just trying something different, which scratching the "need to build"itch..


matroxD;

OK now I get it. Yes it would be cool with the gantry crane, especially If you could motorize the crane. A pair of slow-speed gear motors from Hankscraft (see bottom photo) a small electromagnet, some fine wire, and some thread; would be all you'd need. Perhaps you could move it, and the big gray building to the right in your photo, close together, to form one large industry. "The Vulcan Iron Works", or whatever you like. It would make a spectacular display!

Just a suggestion.

BTW I use the Hankscraft motors in my photo to operate turnouts. However four of this bunch open and close four pairs of doors on the engine house above the white part of the control panel.

Good luck, have fun;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

traction fan said:


> matroxD;
> 
> OK now I get it. Yes it would be cool with the gantry crane, especially If you could motorize the crane. A pair of slow-speed gear motors from Hankscraft (see bottom photo) a small electromagnet, some fine wire, and some thread; would be all you'd need. Perhaps you could move it, and the big gray building to the right in your photo, close together, to form one large industry. "The Vulcan Iron Works", or whatever you like. It would make a spectacular display!
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> BTW I use the Hankscraft motors in my photo to operate turnouts. However four of this bunch open and close four pairs of doors on the engine house above the white part of the control panel.
> 
> Good luck, have fun;
> 
> Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> View attachment 519866
> 
> 
> View attachment 519868


Hmmmnnn, that is an idea.. The cement factory though, I was going to make it my "main" industry. Walthers I noticed about a week ago makes a full cement factory with multiple buildings. I have had the desire to expand the factory. The goal is going to be incorporating the current silo building into that:

https://www.walthers.com/valley-cement-plant-kit


Then, the track now has a Y and some pretty complex curving in that area. I'd have to reorder the buildings after I built them. 

Then, the roadhouse and that grey craine holder, they would go down to the other end with Vulcan, and the rail lines there.. definitely would and will be a bit of change on both ends of the layout. And I have to check, too seer if I can motorize it later. Actually both of them...


----------



## traction fan

*Sounds good*



MatroxD said:


> Hmmmnnn, that is an idea.. The cement factory though, I was going to make it my "main" industry. Walthers I noticed about a week ago makes a full cement factory with multiple buildings. I have had the desire to expand the factory. The goal is going to be incorporating the current silo building into that:
> 
> https://www.walthers.com/valley-cement-plant-kit
> 
> 
> Then, the track now has a Y and some pretty complex curving in that area. I'd have to reorder the buildings after I built them.
> 
> Then, the roadhouse and that grey craine holder, they would go down to the other end with Vulcan, and the rail lines there.. definitely would and will be a bit of change on both ends of the layout. And I have to check, too seer if I can motorize it later. Actually both of them...


MatroxD;

That sounds good, though it would be quite a project. I can't see the other end of your layout in the photos, but it sounds like you have it at least partially figured out. Here's two other possibilities , if you find that moving that "crane" building is impractical. 1) You could make it the RR car loader for the cement plant. You might use a conveyor instead of the crane, or a tube could represent a screw conveyor housed within a large pipe. Either conveyor could load covered hopper cars with cement. 2) Since you're a little cramped for space in that area, the "rest" of the cement, or iron industry that needs a crane/conveyor could be painted or photoshopped onto the backdrop. Only the crane building would be a 3D model.



good luck, have fun;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan

*Sounds good*



MatroxD said:


> Hmmmnnn, that is an idea.. The cement factory though, I was going to make it my "main" industry. Walthers I noticed about a week ago makes a full cement factory with multiple buildings. I have had the desire to expand the factory. The goal is going to be incorporating the current silo building into that:
> 
> https://www.walthers.com/valley-cement-plant-kit
> 
> 
> Then, the track now has a Y and some pretty complex curving in that area. I'd have to reorder the buildings after I built them.
> 
> Then, the roadhouse and that grey craine holder, they would go down to the other end with Vulcan, and the rail lines there.. definitely would and will be a bit of change on both ends of the layout. And I have to check, too seer if I can motorize it later. Actually both of them...


MatroxD;

That sounds good, though it would be quite a project. I can't see the other end of your layout in the photos, but it sounds like you have it at least partially figured out.

good luck, have fun;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

traction fan said:


> MatroxD;
> 
> That sounds good, though it would be quite a project. I can't see the other end of your layout in the photos, but it sounds like you have it at least partially figured out. Here's two other possibilities , if you find that moving that "crane" building is impractical. 1) You could make it the RR car loader for the cement plant. You might use a conveyor instead of the crane, or a tube could represent a screw conveyor housed within a large pipe. Either conveyor could load covered hopper cars with cement. 2) Since you're a little cramped for space in that area, the "rest" of the cement, or iron industry that needs a crane/conveyor could be painted or photoshopped onto the backdrop. Only the crane building would be a 3D model.
> 
> 
> 
> good luck, have fun;
> 
> Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


Hi Traction, 

Hmmmnnn.. Lol, you were right in that it would quite a project incorporating the cement complex, and moving things around on the layout. I really like your crane idea! However, what about this(since your lending your creative brain and imagination power, that I'm most appreciative of.. Im highly mechanical, lacking almost completely in artistic),a regular crane kit? I don't know it's technical type, and I have yet to take pictures with the new buildings in place, but I was imagining dump trucks and bulldozers. 

I have to redo the surface anyhow, so I figured mostly sand colored, and then lots of trucks, along with maybe a large sand pile. I need for once to research a little also. I have put this off on the layout, and it's associated buildings. But I'm finding more and more, I'm being drawn to that. The only thing unfortunately is what we briefly touched on: my weathering/ making things look real skills.. I know this would basically(in the back of my head) ruin things, in the process of learning, and getting better. But that's where it looks like im being led. 

So what are your thoughts on that scenario?


----------



## MatroxD

traction fan said:


> MatroxD;
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good, though it would be quite a project. I can't see the other end of your layout in the photos, but it sounds like you have it at least partially figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> good luck, have fun;
> 
> 
> 
> Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


Hey again Traction:

Well yes and no about me having things figured out. It's funny because with the trains I have just "flown by the seat of my pants" completely.. But it's getting in the way in some aspects at this point. There are things I'd for sure change if I could.. Mostly, that when I started this version and expansion from the 4x4, I believe I had maybe 5 buildings. It goes without saying that this has astronomically increased. I have experimented and tried tons of new things, and at this point I've recognized an impass. Basically some things are either redundant, or more realistically, require modification to fit in my space. I have moved a ton of things to fit the cement facility. 

The rail repair shed in particular I need to figure out if I can fit it on the backside of the layout. It is threw only place it can possibly go. But I requires modification, and something different, that I'm not sure would look right: the train(HO) would pass through it, somewhat like a tunnel, and im not sure if that would look weird or not(these are my thoughts before I modify the back of the building). But I don't want to waste a nice sized building, by not using it. Then, I have the fourth building in the cement complex(it stated it was the storage building), still needs to vee built and placed. 

The other thing are weathering powders and washes, no clue where to begin. I was thinking maybe black, rust, white, and brown/ earth(dirty brown) to begin with?


----------



## traction fan

*What's a"regular crane?*



MatroxD said:


> Hi Traction,
> 
> Hmmmnnn.. Lol, you were right in that it would quite a project incorporating the cement complex, and moving things around on the layout. I really like your crane idea! However, what about this(since your lending your creative brain and imagination power, that I'm most appreciative of.. Im highly mechanical, lacking almost completely in artistic),a regular crane kit? I don't know it's technical type, and I have yet to take pictures with the new buildings in place, but I was imagining dump trucks and bulldozers.
> 
> I have to redo the surface anyhow, so I figured mostly sand colored, and then lots of trucks, along with maybe a large sand pile. I need for once to research a little also. I have put this off on the layout, and it's associated buildings. But I'm finding more and more, I'm being drawn to that. The only thing unfortunately is what we briefly touched on: my weathering/ making things look real skills.. I know this would basically(in the back of my head) ruin things, in the process of learning, and getting better. But that's where it looks like im being led.
> 
> So what are your thoughts on that scenario?


 MatroxD;

What kind of crane, and other equipment, you would use depends on the nature, and weight, of the commodity the crane Is supposed to lift. I suggested getting the gantry crane that goes with the Walthers "vulcan Iron works" kit you have, or want to buy. If it's an iron works, it would logically receive a lot of scrap metal, which a magnet-equipped gantry crane would unload from gondola cars and possibly cary into the building, or stack in a pile, or deposit on a conveyor belt that carries the scrap into the plant to be melted down. Once new iron products are made, could be loaded onto gondola, or flat cars, for delivery to an "Off the layout" (not modeled) destination. The heavy-duty gantry crane, and electromagnet, would be very appropriate for iron, but not for sand.
Sand would be loaded into gondolas, or hopper cars, by a conveyor, or crane, or gravity, (from overhead bins which were themselves filled by conveyors.
The hoppers might be the covered type, and the gondolas have the large removable covers, to protect the clean, dry, sand from dirt and rain. Gondolas (with the cover removed by the crane) might be filled by a smaller boom crane on caterpillar tracks, and equipped with a clamshell scoop attachment. Sand is a lot lighter than scrap metal, and isn't magnetic, so it wouldn't need as powerful a crane, or an electromagnet.

You should first decide for yourself, what commodities are processed at this industry and then choose equipment designed to handle those commodities . Historical era can also be a factor in choosing a crane, or other equipment. Front end loaders have taken over a lot of work that was earlier done by small cranes. Large front end loaders are even used to load shipping containers onto trucks or railcars. A specialised, giant, combination boom & gantry type crane would be used to get the container on or off ships. That job requires a longer reach, and a higher lift, than front end loaders are capable of.

Research is a good idea. If you see how it's done in real life, you can make a more convincing model.

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

Hey Traction, 

The crane, and anything else you or I could think of, is going to be for the cement facility im building(well, at this point need to finish). That and the surface, which is another decision that had to be made. I ended up being able to fit all 4 buildings, by placing three storage facility behind the silos(I combined the medusa silos, with three Vulcan and have a 16 silo "cube" if you can imagine. 

I am not feeling too hot today, or I would have taken photos for you. But suffice it to say, that this complex alone is almost 4 feet. But it looks sweet, even without any paint or weathering(gonna try my hand at it with this facility). So that's what I'm wondering about add fat add the crane. 

My layout is "tentatively" based in the 60's from what my buddy mentioned to me(he stated all my Alcos kind of determined my era). A somewhat small town, but the car's are my exception to the era. 

From what your saying, sand is the main commodity I will need to lift and transport with the crane and support vehicles. But hmmmnnn just thinking of it, do I need water tanks, such as the dual ones? I will research also, but from what I think your saying I need front end loaders, and other trucks such as dump trucks.. One question though, how would I glue sand? I have grout that is light brown, but my normal formula never seemed to glue the grout down good. That, and I'd need to simulate associated piles of "sand" raw material..

I may have to bite the bullet and just begin buying period specific vehicles.. I think the vehicles overall change the looks of layouts.


----------



## traction fan

*add fat add the crane? Gluing sand, or whatever scenery material*



MatroxD said:


> Hey Traction,
> 
> The crane, and anything else you or I could think of, is going to be for the cement facility im building(well, at this point need to finish). That and the surface, which is another decision that had to be made. I ended up being able to fit all 4 buildings, by placing three storage facility behind the silos(I combined the medusa silos, with three Vulcan and have a 16 silo "cube" if you can imagine.
> 
> I am not feeling too hot today, or I would have taken photos for you. But suffice it to say, that this complex alone is almost 4 feet. But it looks sweet, even without any paint or weathering(gonna try my hand at it with this facility). So that's what I'm wondering about add fat add the crane.
> 
> My layout is "tentatively" based in the 60's from what my buddy mentioned to me(he stated all my Alcos kind of determined my era). A somewhat small town, but the car's are my exception to the era.
> 
> From what your saying, sand is the main commodity I will need to lift and transport with the crane and support vehicles. But hmmmnnn just thinking of it, do I need water tanks, such as the dual ones? I will research also, but from what I think your saying I need front end loaders, and other trucks such as dump trucks.. One question though, how would I glue sand? I have grout that is light brown, but my normal formula never seemed to glue the grout down good. That, and I'd need to simulate associated piles of "sand" raw material..
> 
> I may have to bite the bullet and just begin buying period specific vehicles.. I think the vehicles overall change the looks of layouts.




MatroxD; 


I'm very confused by the words "add fat add the crane in your message above. 
As for gluing sand, use white (Elmer's ) glue. I spread a thin layer of full strength glue over a small area (approx. 12" x 12") with a paintbrush. Then I use a tea strainer to sift on a thin layer of sand, dirt, or grass. After that I very lightly spray water with a little alcohol in it over the sand using a household trigger pump sprayer for about 18 away. Let that dry overnight and next morning apply some "dilute white glue" (6 parts water, 1 part glue,1 part alcohol) by dripping it on. I then spray it with water again and let it dry overnight. The photos show the results using finely ground real dirt and ground foam grass.

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

Ahhh man.. That's my crazy keyboard(I forgot to pre read before posting). If there's one thing not smart about smartphones are the keyboards.. ugh..


And cool! That looks awesome! I will screen grab your instructions.. That first step with the white glue, do you think I could user mod podge the same way? Ahhh.. White glue costs nothing.. I will grab some tomorrow...


----------



## traction fan

*Elmer's glue not mod podge*



MatroxD said:


> Ahhh man.. That's my crazy keyboard(I forgot to pre read before posting). If there's one thing not smart about smartphones are the keyboards.. ugh..
> 
> 
> And cool! That looks awesome! I will screen grab your instructions.. That first step with the white glue, do you think I could user mod podge the same way? Ahhh.. White glue costs nothing.. I will grab some tomorrow...




MatroxD;

Mod podge is great for water, because it dries clear, and very shiny.(see photos)
It would not be good for dry land scenery because it drys very shiny, and sand, dirt, grass, etc. are not shiny, they're dull flat materials.
Elmer's glue or, (if you want a more expensive product for some odd reason) acrylic matte medium, dry flat.

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk

Having virtually lived on a road construction site back in the 50's, there was an enormous pile of sand, a crane with a dragline bucket and 2 silos for the cement. There was a rock pile somewhere but it was the sand pile that was neat to play on - until the police showed up! The cement truck would drive under the silos and sand, rocks and cement would be metered in, then water was added and off the trucks went to mix on the way to where the pavement was put down. No TV back then but I had construction to watch every day! Watched them build 2 RR overpasses (NKP and B&O I think) using 2 different methods. One bridge was built next to the RR and then in one day was "rolled" in place! The other used a more conventional temporary trestle with the bridge built in place. (Fostoria Ohio Midblock)


----------



## MatroxD

traction fan said:


> MatroxD;
> 
> 
> 
> Mod podge is great for water, because it dries clear, and very shiny.(see photos)
> 
> It would not be good for dry land scenery because it drys very shiny, and sand, dirt, grass, etc. are not shiny, they're dull flat materials.
> 
> Elmer's glue or, (if you want a more expensive product for some odd reason) acrylic matte medium, dry flat.
> 
> 
> 
> regards;
> 
> 
> 
> Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520208


Thanks traction! I have an idea now, just have to try and figure it all out. The facility is done minus paint(and the supports that go under the kiln) which is going to be a big job. Im thinking first I should get the ground cover in. I looked on hobby lobby yesterday and then showed they carried sand. I might do your Elmer's and then the brown grout, covering again with Elmer's like you stated, or I could do sand. 

I watched a few cement production videos last night and one thing they all had in common was tons of dust. All over the place! So I'm going to try to take my time replicating that look. Lol, how dude I have no idea yet.. Might be an experiment.. 

But that Elmer's tip is an awesome one. To bad i didn't know about it before I made the little yard(kinda irrelevant now since the cement factory is in there now). 

But im going to rest for now. Thank you and i look forward to your reply.. Your pictures and skill are awesome!


----------



## MatroxD

Lemonhawk said:


> Having virtually lived on a road construction site back in the 50's, their was an enormous pile of sand, a crane with a dragline bucket and 2 silos for the cement. There was a rock pile somewhere but it was the sand pile that was neat to play on - until the police showed up! The cement truck would drive under the silos and sand, rocks and cement would be metered in, then water was added and off the trucks went to mix on the way to where the pavement was put down. No TV back then but I had construction to watch every day! Watched them build 2 RR overpasses (NKP and B&O I think) using 2 different methods. One bridge was built next to the RR and then in one day was "rolled" in place! The other used a more conventional temporary trestle with the bridge built in place. (Fostoria Ohio Midblock)


Thanks lemon! I need and needed all that input. Along with what traction had told me, you description is most helpful. So I will need a few machines to go in that space. The rock, sand and gravel piles are going to be the challenge to make for me I think. Basically just how to create a pile that will stay in one place. Maybe the Elmer's method traction mentioned?


Trucks/ vehicles needed: 

1. Dump truck: to carry the blasted boulders. 
2. Cement truck: to simulate a point to point job load pickup
3. Caterpillar type crane with claws: to move sand, gravel, e.t.c
4. A pickup: for facility staff
5. Front loader: as traction mentioned to also pick up materials
6. A rail car/ crane: to move rail cars as traction mentioned..

That's my tentative list, any other type of vehicles you all think are needed to fill out the scene?


----------



## MatroxD

Finally took pics of what im working with and on..


----------



## MatroxD

Well, crazy up and down temps have me feeling like my head is in a vice.. Nonetheless, I push forward.... 

I figured out, with a small modification, I could install the road house behind the concrete facility.. Proto- of course not.. But it looks cool..


My"imaginary thought process"- they run and of course service, their own rail line in this small semi rural self contained city. All of the inhabitants of the small town, are in someway tied to the concrete facility, whether it be directly or say, the wives and families of the workers. That sounds good to me, so it's what I'm rolling with.. At least for now..

That's all for now. Back to the nyquil and bed...


----------



## traction fan

*Blue "roadhouse?"*



MatroxD said:


> Well, crazy up and down temps have me feeling like my head is in a vice.. Nonetheless, I push forward....
> 
> I figured out, with a small modification, I could install the road house behind the concrete facility.. Proto- of course not.. But it looks cool..
> 
> 
> My"imaginary thought process"- they run and of course service, their own rail line in this small semi rural self contained city. All of the inhabitants of the small town, are in someway tied to the concrete facility, whether it be directly or say, the wives and families of the workers. That sounds good to me, so it's what I'm rolling with.. At least for now..
> 
> That's all for now. Back to the nyquil and bed...




MatroxD;

I hope your feeling better! Colds and flu are no fun at all! 
Your concrete plant looks great! Besides being a nice looking model, it also helps disguise the sharp (but necessary) track curve by blocking our view of part of that curve. This is an old, and often-used modeler's trick. Space limitations force most of us into using some sort of oval main line in order to have continuous running. The oval and the fact that the trains are basically running round and round it, are often all-too-obvious. This spoils the illusion we'd like to create of a busy railroad transporting people and/or freight from some "point A" to a seperate "point B." Covering up dividing or blocking the view of part of the oval helps. Good job! I don't see a "roadhouse" in the sense of a rural cowboy-themed bar, in your photos. Maybe you mean the nice blue building with white trim that' on the right in the last photo? That looks good. It looks like a small simple form of apartment house or rooming house. If that's what it is, I wouldn't sweat the location near the concrete plant or the railroad track. Plenty of real world, older "Low-income housing", is close to industries and/or railroads. Your storyline sounds reasonable too. Many small rural towns were founded by railroads and often they existed for one industry, which did employ nearly everybody in that little community. There were many, and still are some "coal towns" in the U.S. for example. My prototype, the Milwaukee Road, was one of two employers in the village of Cedar Falls, WA. I have a small representation of Cedar Falls, on my layout. So far, "Cedar Falls" consists of an engine house and a small train station & track. (see photos) I plan to add more structures later, but right now I'm working on another area.

Overall, great job!

Get well dude! 

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

Hey traction!

I actually started 2 replies and fell out from nyquil.. But yes, I didn't know it was a modelers trick, but when I did the first "behind the building", it just seemed more interesting to me. I didn't know why, but it did. 

This time it was a deliberate, attempt. I wanted to simulate a train going into and under the silos to pickup loads. The road house(it's really a locomotive repair shop) was just an added bonus. 

I will have to take another shot to show what it actually does, but now it goes through the owning in the silos, then, into the back of, and out one of the front doors of the repair shop. Then, it snakes through the 2 it's, and behind the last building of the cement factory(right most building). So, actually the whole back wal, the train is only seen snippets of time. 

And that light blue house is more of a colonial type. I honestly thought about the cities where I live. We have such a tremendous industrial presence, that honestly, the trains go through both the lower, middle, and high income areas(we all share the noise). 

But as an aside, the rail lines are so complex and numerous, that honestly, if I can increase my skill level, I would love to do my local. We have massive industry, with automotive, steel, salt mine, natural gas, Dow chemical, cement, water treatment, and more. Then, across the river, we have another country. Not to mention the barges up and down the river. It would be a monumental scratch building challenge. And this is all within probably a 20 to 30 mile radius. There is so much here honestly..

And it goes without saying, that my skills are nowhere near where they'd need to be. But that is my dream layout. 

Im trying to remember what else after this long reply..


----------



## MatroxD

And your buildings at least look good. Mine for the most part are out of the box builds, with slight paints and no real weathering. 

But I will try and get those pictures between tonight and tomorrow...


----------



## traction fan

*Detroit?*



MatroxD said:


> Hey traction!
> 
> I actually started 2 replies and fell out from nyquil.. But yes, I didn't know it was a modelers trick, but when I did the first "behind the building", it just seemed more interesting to me. I didn't know why, but it did.
> 
> This time it was a deliberate, attempt. I wanted to simulate a train going into and under the silos to pickup loads. The road house(it's really a locomotive repair shop) was just an added bonus.
> 
> I will have to take another shot to show what it actually does, but now it goes through the owning in the silos, then, into the back of, and out one of the front doors of the repair shop. Then, it snakes through the 2 it's, and behind the last building of the cement factory(right most building). So, actually the whole back wal, the train is only seen snippets of time.
> 
> And that light blue house is more of a colonial type. I honestly thought about the cities where I live. We have such a tremendous industrial presence, that honestly, the trains go through both the lower, middle, and high income areas(we all share the noise).
> 
> But as an aside, the rail lines are so complex and numerous, that honestly, if I can increase my skill level, I would love to do my local. We have massive industry, with automotive, steel, salt mine, natural gas, Dow chemical, cement, water treatment, and more. Then, across the river, we have another country. Not to mention the barges up and down the river. It would be a monumental scratch building challenge. And this is all within probably a 20 to 30 mile radius. There is so much here honestly..
> 
> And it goes without saying, that my skills are nowhere near where they'd need to be. But that is my dream layout.
> 
> Im trying to remember what else after this long reply..




MatroxD;

Watch out for that nyquil stuff, it sounds pretty powerful! :laugh: 

It sounds like you are living inside your dream, in a way, or else inside the prototype for a lot of 4x8 model railroads, track in everyone's backyard! :laugh:
Do you live in Detroit? Since "Across the river is another country"and there is automobile industry nearby, Detroit sounds like a reasonable guess. Of course San Diego, where I live, is also across a river from another country, and some automobiles, or parts thereof, are made in Mexico. You may need to start saving your pennies to buy a warehouse or bowling alley. That's about the amount of space you would need to build all the things you mentioned on your dream layout! 

I still can't identify which of your structures is the roadhouse, not that it really matters. I guessed the blue house because, well it was the only house I could see, and it looks too large to be a single-family home. It's a nice looking structure, whatever its "official" designation. (by you)

Skills in model railroading, as in anything else, are only acquired by practice & experience. I've got over forty years of those things under my belt. There is nothing wrong with "out of the box kits, except high cost, and non-infinite selection.
If there had been a really nice N-scale plastic kit for Seattle Union Station available, I could have saved a lot of scratch-building effort!  Unfortunately the potential profit making demand for hundreds of models of that particular structure didn't exist, so neither did a kit.  I was able to form the two long walls from kitbashing of commercial models, but the rest had to be scratch-built. I had fun building it, and I'm pleased with the result. I need to take new pictures of the station, since I've added some more detail.

My favorite weathering material is chalk. It looks great, it's cheap, and it's easy to use. You should give it a try. Weathering a structure could be a good "It's freezing outside & I feel crummy inside" activity while you're sick.
I bought a basic set of "pastel chalks" from the craft department of my local Walmart for $3 years ago, and I'm still using them. They may have rocketed up in price to $5 or so by now, but that's still cheap.
Be sure to get "pastel chalks" not "pastels" which are like crayons, and not suitable for weathering. Pastel chalks come in little rectangular sticks about 3/8" square and 3" long.

You can apply chalk in three different ways.

1) Scraping along the stick with an X-acto knife will produce home made, inexpensive, "weathering powders." That's all those high-priced commercial weathering powders are, finely ground, colored, chalk; at about 1000% price markup! By the way, if you have a lot of brick buildings to weather, you can use powdered chalk made to be used in a "chalk line" tool. The flat red/ pink color is good for bricks. You can buy it at Home Depot.

2) Chalk can also be applied directly, by gently scraping a stick of chalk across the wall of a structure, and then using a finger to spread it around. 

3) My own favorite way to apply chalk is to "paint" it on with an artist's paintbrush dipped in water. I drag the wet brush along the chalk stick, and then brush the water/chalk mixture onto the model. The brick station, tugboat, and freight cars, in the photos were weathered using chalk. 

Nyquil may be giving you a less-than-subtle-hint to sleep more, and model railroad less. Get well soon. 

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

Hey traction.. Yes im in the hub of all industry madness.. It really would take, add you said a small building to do a layout based off Detroit accurately. There are so many lines intertwined within each little satellite city. And then, there's the history aspect and what one would choose to attempt to recreate. 

And then, there's the skill, that, even of I tried, I'm not there yet. I am going to try and do some of the pastel chalk. That was an awesome tip and thank you. The only thing is they were saying oil pastels where i looked. I'd that's the correct thing, they're massively cheap.. I am sending the wife to pick up a set for me tomorrow. What do you use to seal the chalk weathering after your done? Im actually excited to try it.. Chalks seem like they'd be very forgiving..

And the nyquil... Well, that's why im just responding. I wad in a haze for 2 days..


----------



## MatroxD

And the roadhouse is the large brown building on the left in the picture attached..


----------



## MatroxD

And are these the kind your talking about?



Buy the Soft Pastels by Artist's Loft Fundamentals at Michaels
https://www.michaels.com/soft-paste...LvQYHmEqsj6TGVSOzKG57_2y6nS4doxRoC2BsQAvD_BwE


https://www.hobbylobby.com/Art-Supp...ls-Chalk/48-Color-Soft-Pastel-Sticks/p/138006


----------



## traction fan

*pastel chalks*



MatroxD said:


> And are these the kind your talking about?
> 
> MatroxD;
> 
> They could be, but I don't see the key word "chalk" on the package, so I can't be sure from a photo. They're the right shape though. Thirty-six colors is probably more shades than you will ever use. My original Walmart set has ten, I did later buy another box of ten grays there, and still later a box of "earth tones" from www.micromark.com so I now do have thirty overall. I still think the many shades of purple, "taupe", "mauve" and other colors known only to females, included are likely to stay in the box, since they would be useless for weathering. The "oil pastels", in your previous post, are probably the crayon clones I warned you not to buy for weathering. The important point is that the type you want are compressed sticks of powdered chalk, like the chalk you used to write on a blackboard with. (If your schooling included such ancient technology. :laugh These days teachers probably just send a mass text message to all the kids phones, since that's what they all spend their entire lives starring into anyway!  Speaking of technology, typos, or autocorrect, have made some funny changes to your post! Look back at it and see.
> You might ask your wife to check for pastel chalks at Walmart, rather than Michael's. The Walmart version may still have "chalks" printed on the package. Or for $5 I guess you could try the Michael's ones.
> 
> I don't use anything to "seal" my chalk weathering on a model. The chalk stays on quite well by itself, especially when "painted" on with a wet brush. Even cars, which get handled, don't lose their weathering in the process. Some people use Dulcoat to "seal" the chalk onto their models.
> I've tried that, but the Dullcoat erases 95% of the chalk weathering job I just did, so no more Dullcoat for me.
> 
> regards;
> 
> Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Buy the Soft Pastels by Artist's Loft Fundamentals at Michaels
> https://www.michaels.com/soft-paste...LvQYHmEqsj6TGVSOzKG57_2y6nS4doxRoC2BsQAvD_BwE
> 
> 
> https://www.hobbylobby.com/Art-Supp...ls-Chalk/48-Color-Soft-Pastel-Sticks/p/138006


filler filler filler


----------



## traction fan

*"Roadhouse?!!*



MatroxD said:


> And the roadhouse is the large brown building on the left in the picture attached..


MatroxD;

Thanks for clearing up, "The case of the invisible roadhouse" mystery. That big brown building looks more like an engine house than a roadhouse to me. Can't see Patrick Swayze working as a bouncer in that building! :laugh:

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

Lol, yes.. Keyboards on the phones, i have a love hate relationship with them..

And yes, she's in Michael's, as I type this getting them for me. 

And ok, got you on the need to not seal them.. Hopefully it turns out ok. I will post a few pictures when I finish the first. I think im going to try a box car first and see how it turns out..

And ha ha ha on the roadhouse


----------



## MatroxD

Did a little painting today. The kiln tube turned out well with the chalks. So much so, that now I have to weather the whole factory. Edit: actually I have decided that I will attempt to replicate splattering around the kiln tube holes, if i can. Or, I may leave it for now and just admire how well that turned out. Not quite sure as of yet. 



Hopefully I won't ruin it..









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Working on the facility a bit more..

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

That looks really good to me.


----------



## MatroxD

Thanks Michael for the encouraging words.. It's a work in progress..

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan

*Looking good!*

MatroxD; 

It looks very good to me too! I'm glad the chalk worked out well for you.

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

Hey Traction! 

Thanks much to you also! I still have the other 3 buildings to do, but your abs Michaels encouraging words.. Man! Awesome! 

And thank you for telling me about them. They're very easy to work with. I can't believe how easy they are to work with. I can't thank you enough... Seriously! Thank you good sir! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Well, I worked on them a bit more, and I think im satisfied with the results. I have one building left, and that is for another day.. I cannot see that building, except for the front, so I'm in no rush..

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Well, tried a bit more weathering. Didn't turn out how I wanted(too much grime), but at least there was an attempt.. I suppose in the process of learning this, there's going to be wins and losses.. This was a loss in my book. 

I think I may try to wet a brush or towel and get some of it off. It's just to pronounced for me.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE

I think it looks great. Not overdone at all.

In fact, you could add a few more rust streaks under the stair supports under the doors on the wall and not hurt anything.


----------



## Gramps

MichaelE said:


> I think it looks great. Not overdone at all.
> 
> In fact, you could add a few more rust streaks under the stair supports under the doors on the wall and not hurt anything.


I agree, all of it looks great.:appl:


----------



## Stumpy

Agree with Michael & Gramps.


----------



## MatroxD

Thanks guys! I appreciate it..

Hmmmnnn. I probably should have waited then, because I took some of it off, minutes after I posted the pictures..

But.. Good thing with that chalk is that it's easy to add more. I think the thing that threw me off is the color. It just seems too red to me, like blood colored. I think a darker brown would give the effect and color I need. The main problem with me and painting, weathering, etc, is color combination. Things look off to me, but look normal to others, so I'm not the most confident on my color coordination or combinations.. But, add you folks have done this much longer than me, along with the wife and get great eye, I'll put some back on. It's easy enough to do. 

But this is the result. I included my reference picture also, which prompted my thought process..









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan

*Removable weathering*



MatroxD said:


> Well, tried a bit more weathering. Didn't turn out how I wanted(too much grime), but at least there was an attempt.. I suppose in the process of learning this, there's going to be wins and losses.. This was a loss in my book.
> 
> I think I may try to wet a brush or towel and get some of it off. It's just to pronounced for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


MatroxD;

While your weathering doesn't look bad as it is, you can improve it if your not satisfied with it. One of the advantages of weathering with chalks is that it's removable with water, and a single drop of dishwashing liquid like Dawn, Palmolive, or Joy. Like anything else in this hobby, weathering looks better if it's logically placed. Generally the side of a building is likely to weather all over, rather than in only a few places, since the whole wall is subjected to the same sun shine, rain, frost and thaw, etc. This is a generalization, and there are plenty of exceptions. Different materials weather differently. If your model interlocking tower like the one in the prototype photo, has metal window frames set into a concrete, or stucco, wall then the heavy rust effect, concentrated below the windows makes sense. If the window frames were wood, it would be more logical for them to exhibit sun-faded, and possibly chipped, paint. They obviously wouldn't rust. Other weathering is more evenly distributed. Dirt and grime tend to get onto the whole surface, more or less evenly. Areas that collect rainwater, like window sills, might be washed cleaner, with some concentrated grime at the low point where the dirty water settled, and dried. Areas shielded from rain, like the top part of the tower that's protected by the extended roof, would tend to stay dirtier than the lower part of the same wall. Your prototype photo shows plenty of interesting weathering. If you try again to copy what's shown in the photo, you will perhaps be more satisfied with the results. Don't be disappointed with your effort. It's a good one. Whatever makes sense to you will be OK, and with practice, and attention to real world weathering, you can do some outstanding work. I really like how the sun-faded, chipped off, green paint, wood grain, and general grime, effects came out on the little structure in these photos. 

regards, 

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MatroxD

Thanks traction. Yes, I was not satisfied pretty much because of the picture I was attempting to base it. It looked nothing like it. It looked good, but it was not "prototypical", at least as fast as what I was trying to do. If that makes any sense..

If it were simply a freestyle attempt, then, I would have liked it very much. I will have to try some of your tips. I probably will not be able to get to it for a little bit, but I'm going to try some of the other things add you described. Adding to your tricks mentioned with the chalks, I found that I could apply more of an overall, like on a side, I could use a piece of paper towel to lightly apply a color to a larger area. The chips and peeling is something I have no idea of how to replicate "as of yet". But I think I might be able to reproduce some of the spotted with a sponge and dry apply. I think. I'll have to try it. 

I am going to try again on this building, and my goal is, as it had become apparent, if you weather one building, the others then look funny without the weathering. That, and honestly, moreover the locomotives and cars. That is the ultimate objective. 

And yes, the building you posted looks good and a great look and inspiration.. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

Well.. Up at 3am.. Thinking about these 2 pesky locomotives I need to send in for repair(they're N, so I am no longer fixing N scale locos..), as my battle with N scale keeps raging.. They have been expensive paperweights four over a year(well the Kato has been over a year). 

The Kato is a SDP40F. It simply will not run on the layout. A bit disappointed in this model as it was one of my favorite N scale engines.

Then there is the Atlas GP9(we nicknamed it squeak for obvious reasons). This model, as crazy as it sounds, I had a feeling about, when it was purchased. I really, really wanted the Kato BNSF that the hobby shop also had at the time. I, at that point had never owned a Kato, so I figured atlas was a company that I knew(not to mention, it wasn't a cheap loco, being one of their silver series).. Well.. Bad decision! This locomotive, whined, squealed, squeaked from the time I opened its box, thinking the squeak was a need tip be broken in, until it ground to a halt. Coincidentally, my HO Alco S4 from Atlas does the same exact thing.. In my mind, no more atlas locos..

Anyhow, it took my the longest to trek into the basement for the boxes, and now, it's been 2 months, that the boxes have sat on my laptop waiting for the scanning of receipts, and mailing in... 

Soooooo, what wasd the purpose of this post? To try and calm my nerves enough to fall asleep.. Didn't work..

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps

Sorry to hear about your problem locos. Hope it works out for you, good luck.


----------



## MatroxD

Gramps said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem locos. Hope it works out for you, good luck.


Thanks man. It's just one odd those things that goes with this hobby I guess. I'll get them fixed eventually..

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD

I didn't realize it had been that long since I posted on this thread. Well, with the time in isolation, I decided to try out a ballasting tool I printed. It worked extremely well. I think it took maybe 15 minutes to do the whole new addition(previously the yard, and now the cement complex). Definitely made the job I probably dislike the most, almost enjoyable. 

Today, I was sitting downstairs and decided to shake a little bit of ground turf in a spot. It ended with the results in the attached pictures. Now, to let it all dry..

I actually installed a few more signals. Things are shaping up pretty good.. Doing a little at a time..



















































Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------

